# FelonEs One and Only Journal



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right tosspots.....seems silly having to keep switching logs when I cut/bulk or watch Eastenders,so this will be my final log where I will just log it all....fvxking easier than having 71 journals on the go.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Count me in mate.

Be good to see what shape you come in at for this photo shoot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Count me in mate.
> 
> Be good to see what shape you come in at for this photo shoot.


Good stuff. Hopefully better shape than I'm in now lol


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff. Hopefully better shape than I'm in now lol


 You will smash it mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So atm I'm on 2200 calories,doing ppl 2xweek with 1 rest day. Doing 20mins cardio 4 times a week on the stationery bike.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff. Hopefully better shape than I'm in now lol
> ...


Hope so or they better get busy with Photoshop haha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Disappointed the opening photo didn't involve the chequered blue boxer shorts

Your legs are almost of Rami proportions to the rest of you, the switch to PPL will soon address that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Disappointed the opening photo didn't involve the chequered blue boxer shorts
> 
> Your legs are almost of Rami proportions to the rest of you, the switch to PPL will soon address that


Lol not sure if srs. My legs aren't big.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Disappointed the opening photo didn't involve the chequered blue boxer shorts Your legs are almost of Rami proportions to the rest of you, the switch to PPL will soon address that
> ...


Srs, maybe the pic does them too much justice


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Good luck with the photo shoot mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Prince Adam said:
> ...


It was leg day today though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Good luck with the photo shoot mate!


Thanks mate


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking alright for a natty.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

looking good , thats what i recon i look like .....................................under this sh£t load of excess BF.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superpube said:


> Looking alright for a fatty.


 oiiiiiii!! That's pretty rude of you :lol: :lol: . i think he looks great!

hurrr hurrr.....just having a muck....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Another log

Well f**k me in the bumhole!

In for gainz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> Looking alright for a natty.


Hehe cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> looking good , thats what i recon i look like .....................................under this sh£t load of excess BF.


You probably look better haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> superpube said:
> 
> 
> > Looking alright for a fatty.
> ...


Ouch lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Another log
> 
> Well f**k me in the bumhole!
> 
> In for gainz


The only log now mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Log after log  look tip top in that pic mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In as always mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Log after log  look tip top in that pic mate


Lol that's why I'm consolidating all my logs in to one affordable monthly log.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> In as always mate


Yes yes big up ya chesticles


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Ouch lol


 Awwee..soz! I was having a muck on Superpube, not you. I don't think you look fat at all......still luv me?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch lol
> ...


Let me just finish this whole Victoria Sponge and I'll let ya know....comfort eating now cos of you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://realfood.tesco.com/media/images/Sweet-Eve-strawberry-Victoria-Sponge-h-60af5620-059c-4d2f-a5ce-528a7801a1fa-0-422x310.jpg&imgrefurl=http://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/classic-victoria-sponge-cake.html&h=310&w=422&tbnid=N-J2wq9moN9PmM:&docid=mUAFoLLiB1soWM&hl=en-gb&ei=BsKWVtjMJ8unaOG7u5AB&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0ahUKEwjY5-eQ3qfKAhXLExoKHeHdDhIQMwg6KBQwFA Oh sod and bugger! Why does this happen, pft....click on it....it's my pressie for you.... :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://realfood.tesco.com/media/images/Sweet-Eve-strawberry-Victoria-Sponge-h-60af5620-059c-4d2f-a5ce-528a7801a1fa-0-422x310.jpg&imgrefurl=http://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/classic-victoria-sponge-cake.html&h=310&w=422&tbnid=N-J2wq9moN9PmM:&docid=mUAFoLLiB1soWM&hl=en-gb&ei=BsKWVtjMJ8unaOG7u5AB&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0ahUKEwjY5-eQ3qfKAhXLExoKHeHdDhIQMwg6KBQwFA Oh sod and bugger! Why does this happen, pft....click on it....it's my pressie for you....


Ya bastid....looka reet good that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a hypo,always get these when I lower carbs. Resisted the urge to pig out and had a small bowl of Cocoplops


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In  looking good bud!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Somethings never change ? another journal.

In though, until the next one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> In  looking good bud!


Cheers brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Somethings never change ? another journal.
> 
> In though, until the next one


There will be no others mate. Gonna log everything in this one


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nawww what  I'm gonna miss seeing new logs pop up on the regular, was longing for a "FelonE's trip to Aldi log".


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Nawww what  I'm gonna miss seeing new logs pop up on the regular, was longing for a "FelonE's trip to Aldi log".


Aldi? I haven't cut ties with Lidl mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Woke up at 4.30 with a dead arm..was painful so got up and went downstairs and fell asleep on the sofa.

Then had a dream I was up a tree in the garden and a bear tried to climb up and get me lol hit it on thw head with a tin of beans but that didn't do much. Just had to ride it out until it went. Anyway as I was getting changed to play football for England I was telling the lads about it and one was a girl in disguise and gave me a dirty look....then I woke up.

Gotta love tren haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! What's the biscuit situation like at the minute?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Just had a hypo,always get these when I lower carbs. Resisted the urge to pig out and had a small bowl of Cocoplops


 Are you type 1 diabetic?

From reading your previous posts, you cut weight really well. I'm sure you'll be an awesome shape for the photo shoot, will be interested to track your progress.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Woke up at 4.30 with a dead arm..was painful so got up and went downstairs and fell asleep on the sofa.
> 
> ...


 I keep waking up with dead arms/hands fck knows why

And having weird dreams

An ive not even started the tren yet! Lol cant wait

Good luck with ya photoshoot i need some new wanking material


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> In! What's the biscuit situation like at the minute?


Haven't had any for ages but will be refeeding on them tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a hypo,always get these when I lower carbs. Resisted the urge to pig out and had a small bowl of Cocoplops
> ...


No I'm not mate. I get pretty lean easily but wanna try and get my leanest yet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all.
> ...


I go through stages of it,fvxking annoying. Cheers mate....I'll hang a bollock for ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

biglad90 said:


> I'm in mate


Good stuff


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Haven't had any for ages but will be refeeding on them tomorrow


 Good stuff! I found the ultimate biscuit, I could live off them. They're Foxes, and they're like chunky half chocolate cookies type things, about 6 in a pack but dipped in a brew, they are without a doubt the best biscuit ever, fact! Enjoy your re-feed! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had any for ages but will be refeeding on them tomorrow
> ...


Might try them then,sound nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I weighed in at 205lbs this morning,5lbs down since Monday cos obviously dropped a load of water since carbs got lowered from around 700g to 148g.

Intermittent fasting too so not eating til 12,looking pretty lean in the a.m

Push session done.

Plate loaded benchpress

Db incline benchpress

Cable flyes

Plateloaded shoulder press

Db lat raises

Cable rear delts

Rope pushdowns

Crisscrossed cable tri ext

Hanging leg raises

Double crunches

15mins hiit on stationary bike.

Took 3xTPW Thermopro which helped me get through it.

Post-workout food was 300g Cottage Cheese/Shake with water..50g Maltodextrin and 2 scoops of whey.

Started on 25mcg t3 today also

Drinking 4-5 litres of weak sugar free squash


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So I weighed in at 205lbs this morning,5lbs down since Monday cos obviously dropped a load of water since carbs got lowered from around 700g to 148g.
> 
> Intermittent fasting too so not eating til 12,looking pretty lean in the a.m
> 
> ...


 Thats a massive carb drop! What kcals you on?

Start my winny monday so gonna drop carbs aload an up protein ready for the tren!

Droppin weight slowly on 300g carbs so still got alot of movement!

Gonna smash the tuna!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > So I weighed in at 205lbs this morning,5lbs down since Monday cos obviously dropped a load of water since carbs got lowered from around 700g to 148g.
> ...


 Thats a massive carb drop! What kcals you on?

Start my winny monday so gonna drop carbs aload an up protein ready for the tren!

Droppin weight slowly on 300g carbs so still got alot of movement!

Gonna smash the tuna!

Yeah I'm feeling it too but I instantly look leaner when I drop carbs quick due to water loss. I'm on the tuna as well haha

2200


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Whats going to be pre photo shoot protocol then fella?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thats a massive carb drop! What kcals you on?
> 
> Start my winny monday so gonna drop carbs aload an up protein ready for the tren!
> 
> ...


 2200 f**k that dem Ethiopian kcals

Im struggling on 3000+ i just want cakee!!

You noticed your alot colder on less kcals/carbs? Im fckin freezing all the time now when i used to be sweating


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a massive carb drop! What kcals you on?
> ...


Lol I can eat loads or I can eat fvxk all. Nope still sweating me t1ttys off haha. 300mg Creatren doea that to me though.

Will be starting Torrip 301 on Fri for a few weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Whats going to be pre photo shoot protocol then fella?


Atm just get lean as possible. Then the week of the shoot I'll be manipulating water etc. Get to zero carbs and carb up the night before. I think that's what I'm doing,got it written down somewhere.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Atm just get lean as possible. Then the week of the shoot I'll be manipulating water etc. Get to zero carbs and carb up the night before. I think that's what I'm doing,got it written down somewhere.


 Ok mate good. Be good to see your package on the day. What you think youll hit weight wise? 195lb?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Ok mate good.* Be good to see your package *on the day. What you think youll hit weight wise? 195lb?


 Young man


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im in it to win it good luck photo prep bro


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Whats going to be pre photo shoot protocol then fella?


 Butt plug inserted the night before to aid anal stretching, loads of lube, lots of touching toes and flexibility exercises etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Atm just get lean as possible. Then the week of the shoot I'll be manipulating water etc. Get to zero carbs and carb up the night before. I think that's what I'm doing,got it written down somewhere.
> ...


Yeah realistically around 190-195 probably. It's hard to get my head around being that muxh lighter but just gotta tell myself I'll look better lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> im in it to win it good luck photo prep bro


Thanks mate. Appreciate the support


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Whats going to be pre photo shoot protocol then fella?
> ...


Practising my rear cheek spread as we speak


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah realistically around 190-195 probably. It's hard to get my head around being that muxh lighter but just gotta tell myself I'll look better lol.


 Im trying not to worry about weight again now. Im chasing the scales but ill end up adding fat so im just thinking that i should keep an eye on the mirror and measurements... work better.

Watchign weight is a complete head f**k :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah realistically around 190-195 probably. It's hard to get my head around being that muxh lighter but just gotta tell myself I'll look better lol.
> ...


It is mate. Chasing numbers can ruin ya look. I weighed myself today out of curiosity but that was it. I've chased weight for the sake if weight before and it wasn't pretty tbh haha. I also know when I up cals again I'll fill out again so just concentrating on shifting some lard lol.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck buddy with the photo shoot! Looking forward to seeing what sort of condition you get in :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Good luck buddy with the photo shoot! Looking forward to seeing what sort of condition you get in :thumb


Cheers mate. Hope I don't let myself down lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back pic. Always struggle to get a lean back


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Back pic. Always struggle to get a lean back


 Your head looks abit like a bellend lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Back pic. Always struggle to get a lean back
> ...


You're face looks alot like my asshole


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're face looks alot like my asshole


 You must have one sexy asshole lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Back looks lean tbh mate. Get practising your lat spread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > You're face looks alot like my asshole
> ...


Alot of sh1t comes out of it and alot of d1cks go in.....bit like your face


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've chased weight for the sake if weight before and it wasn't pretty tbh haha


 Done that one, ended up a fat c**t :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Back looks lean tbh mate. Get practising your lat spread


It's not mate, got back flab lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I've chased weight for the sake if weight before and it wasn't pretty tbh haha
> ...


Same


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

A tattoo that says "talk is cheap" just above the arse cheeks. Say no more...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

When does bulking start?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> A tattoo that says "talk is cheap" just above the arse cheeks. Say no more...


Stop talking and bum me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> In!
> 
> When does bulking start?!


5mins ago lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

About to watch Oxford vs Millwall on Sky Sports1. COME ON YOU YELLOWS!!!

Neighbours watch out if we score haha


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right tosspots.....seems silly having to keep switching logs when I cut/bulk or watch Eastenders,so this will be my final log where I will just log it all....fvxking easier than having 71 journals on the go.


 legs look massive in pic!

good luck with photoshoot


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mergal said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Right tosspots.....seems silly having to keep switching logs when I cut/bulk or watch Eastenders,so this will be my final log where I will just log it all....fvxking easier than having 71 journals on the go.
> ...


Thank you mate,appreciate it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> A tattoo that says "talk is cheap" just above the arse cheeks. Say no more...


 I thought it said "coke is cheap"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> EpicSquats said:
> 
> 
> > A tattoo that says "talk is cheap" just above the arse cheeks. Say no more...
> ...


Fvcking isn't round here lol


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

im gonna freaking relaps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oxford beating Millwall 2-0 lol


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oxford beating Millwall 2-0 lol


 How do u dislike a quote


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Oxford beating Millwall 2-0 lol
> ...


Lol do you support Millwall?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol do you support Millwall?


 Yes mate, local team, the way it should be


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Lol do you support Millwall?


 Yes mate, local team, the way it should be

Exactly  Oxford are on fire this season. 3rd in the league,still in F.A Cup and maybe going to Wembley in this cup too.

Are you watching it?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yes mate, local team, the way it should be
> 
> Exactly
> 
> ...


 I wasn't watching mate just keepin eye on score. Lucky I'm not all about the glory with this useless bunch. Oh well jonstones paint trophy next year :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homies

Woke up at 5.30 (here we go again lol) and had a dream I broke my leg and was dragging it round like a leper lol love having these crazy dreams...it's like watching a film in my sleep....a film by someone on acid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pull day today. Did rackpulls last time for the first time in months. Did lots of warm up sets and got to 200kg for 4 reps. Dunno if I'll be matching that today fasted and on 148g carbs. Will be getting on the torrip 301 thus morning though so the mtren might help


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Pull day today. Did rackpulls last time for the first time in months. Did lots of warm up sets and got to 200kg for 4 reps. Dunno if I'll be matching that today fasted and on 148g carbs. Will be getting on the torrip 301 thus morning though so the mtren might help


149g of carbs you'd smash it!

148g..... No chance


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Pull day today. Did rackpulls last time for the first time in months. Did lots of warm up sets and got to 200kg for 4 reps. Dunno if I'll be matching that today fasted and on 148g carbs. Will be getting on the torrip 301 thus morning though so the mtren might help
> ...


It's a thin line bruv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pull session done

Rackpulls

Machine seated rows

Pullups

Db shrugs

Db curls

Tri bar hammer curls

Fet sets on abs

20mins incline treadmill power walk

Post-workout food was 300g Hobnobs(refeed) shake with water/50g Maltodextrin/2 scoops of whey.

Didn't try 200kg on rackpulls again my straps were fvcking hurting,did 180kg for 4 sets of 6 reps


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pull session done
> 
> Rackpulls
> 
> ...


 How high do you do rackpulls? I might try em on the smith machine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Pull session done
> ...


Bout an inch or two below my knees mate


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> mrwright said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...





FelonE said:


> mrwright said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


I was debating starting rack pulls again myself, haven't done them in ages... Its basically the top part of a dead lift isn't it?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > mrwright said:
> ...


Yeah mate,more focused on back. I love em.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In.

I could never get away with rack pulls, probably dodgy form, they hurt like f*ck. I find deadlifts a lot easier  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> In.
> 
> I could never get away with rack pulls, probably dodgy form, they hurt like f*ck. I find deadlifts a lot easier .


I'm the opposite,my deadlift form is shocking but I can rackpull with good form. I don't use a belt either.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Think I'll give them another go in the near future  you can shift a lot of weight with them!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Think I'll give them another go in the near future  you can shift a lot of weight with them!


And they don't completely ruin you at the start of your workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Out of breath from this Creatren.....spose I'm burning more calories if everything is harder to do. Having an 'early night' in a minute so that's a good 2mins of cardio too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tested my bf with my normal and digital calipers as well as tape measure measurements and they all came back around 10-12% I'm not that lean yet though but will use it to measure fat loss.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I bet your not that far off that % you know.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> I bet your not that far off that % you know.


Fvck knows lol I'm only ysing them measurements and the mirror to make sure I'm dropping fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after watching previous ones I think I'm gonna enter the ukbff Midlands Championship up to 180cm Classic Bodybuilding class in Sept. Pretty similar physiques to mine so hopefully I won't get laughed off stage haha. Gives me plenty of time to put a few lbs on and prep. I'm excited now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got until September to get these poses down


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all. This is my condition as of 5mins ago.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning all. This is my condition as of 5mins ago.


 Legs looking good some decent seperation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all. This is my condition as of 5mins ago.


 Legs looking good some decent seperation

Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate, bring arms up I think and nail that lat spread!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Looking good mate, bring arms up I think and nail that lat spread!


Yeah I agree. Arms are probably my weakest part. 3 more weeks of cutting and then lean bulk for about 12 weeks until I start prep. Will double up on arms when I bulk. Really need to sort my rear lat spread too,backs ok but won't look it if I can't show it properly


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Looking good felone :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Looking good felone 1:


Thank mate


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking well there mate.

What gear you planning to run for your lean bulk?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Looking well there mate.
> 
> What gear you planning to run for your lean bulk?


150g test. Will be cruising


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good mate, bring arms up I think and nail that lat spread!


Yeah I agree. Arms are probably my weakest part. 3 more weeks of cutting and then lean bulk for about 12 weeks until I start prep. Will double up on arms when I bulk. Really need to sort my rear lat spread too,backs ok but won't look it if I can't show it properly 

I'm ok at a lat spread, everything else is garbage lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 150g test. Will be cruising


 Only 150g? You're slacking!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 150g test. Will be cruising


 Only 150g? You're slacking!

No need to go higher mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the Oxford and Bristol Rovers game. Lost 2-1 ffs,we played sh1t.

Was fun being near the away fans though giving them abuse lol. Loads of Police there.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to hear you going to enter comp mate, you should do well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good to hear you going to enter comp mate, you should do well


Well I'm definitely entering,whether or not I do well.....we'll see lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been practicing poses...fvckin horrendous. Will be watching some tutorials on Youtube. Reckon this'll be my best pose tbh


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Smile miserable


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just been practicing poses...fvckin horrendous. Will be watching some tutorials on Youtube. Reckon this'll be my best pose tbh


 If you think your posings bad mate why not get some tutorials or something?

Think id do that before entering anything... f**k looking like a pr**k cause my poses are s**t :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just been practicing poses...fvckin horrendous. Will be watching some tutorials on Youtube. Reckon this'll be my best pose tbh


 If you think your posings bad mate why not get some tutorials or something?

Think id do that before entering anything... f**k looking like a pr**k cause my poses are s**t 

I'll follow some tutorials and just practice practice practice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Smile miserable


No


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all. Looking leaner every day atm. Had no cheat meals etc. 3 weeks left of cutting and I'll be where I want to be I reckon. Following pics are my weightloss so far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today is push day so will be hitting chest,shoulders,tris,bit of abs. Upping cardio to 30mins and dropping carbs slightly.

Let's fvcking do this my ukm family ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup homies

Forgot to update earlier so will now.

Did.....

Bench

Incline db bench

Cable flyes

Shoulder press

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

3x tricep exercises

20mins hiit on bike(30sec intervals on level2 and level 8)

Strength is still good but was hard work today being on low cals/fasted. Upped tri moves to 3 from 2 cos my arms are lagging.

Was gonna do 30mins ss cardio but the 20mins hiit fvcked me right up.

Struggling with energy after dropping carbs to 60g and had a wobble earlier where I felt like pigging out but instead had a low cal jelly.

Couple of people in the gym commented on how lean I'm looking which is encouraging.

Am on 2000 cals now,had a refeed last Friday and will have one again on Friday..........the struggle is real believe me but I'm not gonna cheat on my diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Also one of the blokes who works at the gym(who told me to compete) is gonna help me with my posing,he came 3rd at Nabba first timers so I trust him. He's a good bloke.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This 'wheneverthefvckitis' photoshoot is p1ssing me off. Thinking fvck it might just concentrate on my competition now.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

@FelonE I think I remember ages ago saying that you struggles with the lat spread pose.

This video helped me.
Best of luck with it mate - I'll be following.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> @FelonE I think I remember ages ago saying that you struggles with the lat spread pose.
> 
> This video helped me.
> 
> Best of luck with it mate - I'll be following.


Thank you mate I'll check it out and try it tomorrow


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey FelonE....you can do this .....wahayeeeeee......off we gooooooo....I don't know anything about anything but I've been to enough comps to know when you do a front ab pose you really have to screw your face up like you're doing a poo! push all the air out of your gob, and some of the guys waggle one of their legs back and forth too... :confused1:  . No idea why but yup! I reckon that's a winning move right? The leg wiggle gets the abs to show...must be....I think....mebbe?

Orrrrrrrrr........you could actually try doing a poo?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey FelonE....you can do this .....wahayeeeeee......off we gooooooo....I don't know anything about anything but I've been to enough comps to know when you do a front ab pose you really have to screw your face up like you're doing a poo! push all the air out of your gob, and some of the guys waggle one of their legs back and forth too... :confused1: . No idea why but yup! I reckon that's a winning move right? The leg wiggle gets the abs to show...must be....I think....mebbe?
> 
> Orrrrrrrrr........you could actually try doing a poo?


Lol you always make me smile Flubs x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Pull day today so will be hitting back,traps,bis and some abs and cardio.

Have a good day you sexy beasts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So pull day done cvnts

Rackpulls(up to 220kg for 1 pb)

Pulldowns

Seated rows

Bb shrugs with 140kg

Db curls

Ez bar curls

Db hammer curls

Bit of abs

20mins hiit on bike

Right so fvck knows when this photoshoot is,matey ain't been in for a few days,tbh this comp in Sept is my first priority so the photo sh1t will have to be with whatever condition I'm in at the time.

Really need to bring my puny arms up so am gonna hit them every session for a while.Upping cals cos need to make some gains between now and September,got around four months before I start prep.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So pull day done cvnts
> 
> Rackpulls(up to 220kg for 1 pb)
> 
> ...


 Ive just started hitting arms every session

Chest & bis

back & tris

shoulders

and legs & arms

Arms are looking bigger and better already

Where do you lot get this magical jelly from aswell?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Ive just started hitting arms every session
> 
> Chest & bis
> 
> ...


 Definitely need to get mine bigger,got fairly big shoulders which makes them look even smaller. The low cal jelly? Tescos mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll take some pictures of you mate

Then we Photoshop it like rich piano lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'll take some pictures of you mate
> 
> Then we Photoshop it like rich piano lol


Sweet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning P1ssfaces

Not sure what happened to me yesterday but thought I'd get half hour nap on the sofa at 7pm.......woke up at 4am haha. First time I've had 9hrs sleep for years.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

You must have felt amazing after that!

In terms of training your arms every session to bring them up, would this work for a natty trainer too?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> You must have felt amazing after that!
> 
> In terms of training your arms every session to bring them up, would this work for a natty trainer too?


 I did lol. I'd imagine so mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> You must have felt amazing after that!
> 
> In terms of training your arms every session to bring them up, would this work for a natty trainer too?


 More frequency is better for nattys compared to enhanced i believe


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

mrwright said:


> More frequency is better for nattys compared to enhanced i believe


 Might get a set of dumbbells for home then!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm upping my frequency too, not just for Arms though but for everything, obviously I can't get the gym like 10 times a week lol... basically instead of doing say 3 or 4 exercises for 3 sets per muscle group (typically 2 muscle groups a session) , I'm going to start doing 2 or 3 exercises per muscle group but 4 sets and hit 3 muscles a session. Meaning within a week of training (5 sessions) i will hit the muscle at least twice.

It works in my head anyway lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So....did my shoot today. Had a day off my diet cos I just needed food in me. Back to business tomorrow. Will be cruising from Monday and spending the next few months bulking before my contest prep starts.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How did you feel it went mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> How did you feel it went mate?


Went well mate,enjoyed it. Had a sneak peek at some unedited pics and I looked decent......for once haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Food back on point today. Getting lots of fluids back in me (shut it you perverts).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the pics from yesterday's shoot. Only got this one atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So the gym want me to blog my journey to this competition in Sept. I've gotta log my food,training and supplements so people can see what goes in to it. Doing a video transformation lol going all out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1.....took 250mg creatine intramuscularly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking sexy mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Looking sexy mate


Lol cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've gotta log my food,training and supplements


 Even "those" supplements? :lol:

Looking superb in the pic btw mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotta log my food,training and supplements


 Even "those" supplements? 

Looking superb in the pic btw mate 1:

No not those ones lol.

Cheers mate appreciate it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So the gym want me to blog my journey to this competition in Sept. I've gotta log my food,training and supplements so people can see what goes in to it. Doing a video transformation lol going all out.


 What's your insta?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > So the gym want me to blog my journey to this competition in Sept. I've gotta log my food,training and supplements so people can see what goes in to it. Doing a video transformation lol going all out.


 What's your insta?

felone_fitness mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's your insta?
> 
> felone_fitness mate


 Shall troll later x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > What's your insta?
> ...


 Shall troll later x

Lol tosspot


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FelonE said:


> One of the pics from yesterday's shoot. Only got this one atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superpube said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > One of the pics from yesterday's shoot. Only got this one atm.












Heeeeey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Spunk Buckets

So today is officially day 1 of a 4 month bulk to get a few pounds on before I start prep.

Will be cruising on 250mg a week,more than I normally cruise on but I can't fvck about now.

Starting weight-206.6lbs (93.7kg)


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Give it 3 weeks & you'll be cutting!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Pic from the shoot looks great mate :thumb:

Which contest are you doing?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good in that pic, good on you, and for competing, you picked a show?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Looking good in that pic, good on you, and for competing, you picked a show?


Thanks. Yeah ukbff Midlands in September


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks. Yeah ukbff Midlands in September


 Birmingham or West mids (warwick)? If warwick then see u there!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Told the gyms promo bloke I don't want to do a transformation log and contest diary etc because it's too much for me to do with no benefit,not like I'm getting free membership or anything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Yeah ukbff Midlands in September


 Birmingham or West mids (warwick)? If warwick then see u there!

Birmingham mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Thanks. Yeah ukbff Midlands in September


 Ahh that's brill! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Yeah ukbff Midlands in September


 Ahh that's brill! 1:

If I don't look a [email protected] lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Ahh that's brill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As if you'll look a [email protected]!! You might feel one though if it's your first time wearing budgie smugglers in front of a shed load of people! You'll be fine though, it's ace!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh that's brill! 1:
> ...


 As if you'll look a [email protected]!! You might feel one though if it's your first time wearing budgie smugglers in front of a shed load of people! You'll be fine though, it's ace!

Let's just say I hope they'll have the heating on lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Told the gyms promo bloke I don't want to do a transformation log and contest diary etc because it's too much for me to do with no benefit,not like I'm getting free membership or anything


Can't blame you. Sounded like a **** anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Told the gyms promo bloke I don't want to do a transformation log and contest diary etc because it's too much for me to do with no benefit,not like I'm getting free membership or anything


Can't blame you. Sounded like a **** anyway 

Yep lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Was push day.

Bench

Incline db bench

Cable flyes

Shoulder press

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

2xbicep exercises

2xtricep exercises


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cals at 5000 to start


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I said 5000 to start but I've had 5700 lol winning


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well I said 5000 to start but I've had 5700 lol winning


 Bulking for the next 4 months without a doubt then mate yeah! Not going to do a blast for that?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Told the gyms promo bloke I don't want to do a transformation log and contest diary etc because it's too much for me to do with no benefit,not like I'm getting free membership or anything


 He no make you an offer then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Well I said 5000 to start but I've had 5700 lol winning


 Bulking for the next 4 months without a doubt then mate yeah! Not going to do a blast for that?

Just done a blast mate but will be on 250 test up until my blast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Told the gyms promo bloke I don't want to do a transformation log and contest diary etc because it's too much for me to do with no benefit,not like I'm getting free membership or anything


 He no make you an offer then?

No mate. Seem to think I should put myself out for nothing, which isn't happening. Don't expect me to go out of my way if you can't even give me free gym membership


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He no make you an offer then?
> 
> No mate. Seem to think I should put myself out for nothing, which isn't happening. Don't expect me to go out of my way if you can't even give me free gym membership


 Aye you'd think he'd be able to swing that at least for the duration of your prep.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > He no make you an offer then?
> ...


 Aye you'd think he'd be able to swing that at least for the duration of your prep.

Exactly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pull day done mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 What weight you at now? Looking good in that picture from earlier mate.

Its a head f**k tho tbh, when im bulking i feel big but when im cutting and leaner everyones like your looking good etc haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 What weight you at now? Looking good in that picture from earlier mate.

Its a head f**k tho tbh, when im bulking i feel big but when im cutting and leaner everyones like your looking good etc haha.

Cheers mate. I was 93.7kg yesterday (206.6lbs).

This whole game is a headfvck mate ain't it. Never been so critical of my own body in my life haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What weight you at now? Looking good in that picture from earlier mate.
> 
> Its a head f**k tho tbh, when im bulking i feel big but when im cutting and leaner everyones like your looking good etc haha.
> 
> ...


 Same weight as me  Your leaner though ahah!

I'm amazed at how much weight peopel can drop to get stage ready... literally like you think there 10/15 pounds away and they drop 25/30lbs haha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> As if you'll look a [email protected]!! You might feel one though if it's your first time wearing budgie smugglers in front of a shed load of people! You'll be fine though, it's ace!
> 
> Let's just say I hope they'll have the heating on lol


 @Drogon will fluff for a bottle of moet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > What weight you at now? Looking good in that picture from earlier mate.
> ...


 Same weight as me  Your leaner though ahah!

I'm amazed at how much weight peopel can drop to get stage ready... literally like you think there 10/15 pounds away and they drop 25/30lbs haha

Lol I know. I'll probably bulk up to 100kg to cut to 86kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > As if you'll look a [email protected]!! You might feel one though if it's your first time wearing budgie smugglers in front of a shed load of people! You'll be fine though, it's ace!
> ...


 @Drogon will fluff for a bottle of moet

Fvck off he can have a can of Tizer


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 pffffft ony two, i cant get anything done in my gym


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm a fat bastard..98 today ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 pffffft ony two, i cant get anything done in my gym

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm a fat bastard..98 today ?


Happy birthday....Don't look a day older than 67 mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gh mate is good


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

count me in good luck pal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> count me in good luck pal


Thanks brother


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Pull day done mofos


 Handsome bastard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Pull day done mofos


 Handsome bastard

Lol pretty boy me mate haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pull day done mofos


 Yes!! Looking big in this pic man! Best pic of the thread.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Pull day done mofos


 Yes!! Looking big in this pic man! Best pic of the thread.

For once lol


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Aaawww man the full package then.........the socks wtf is going on ? And you've pulled em right up Trev . Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The pic was a screenshot from the original video to this

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBBABrpKyZHx%2F


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> Aaawww man the full package then.........the socks wtf is going on ? And you've pulled em right up Trev . Lol


They're not pulled up lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 I'm starting to get there slowly

Noticing them guys that were huge in the gym suddenly looking smaller and I'm getting leaner

Steroids are.amazing things lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling really positive about my physique these days. Had 2 people today and one yesterday at the gym tell me I'm huge lol. Not sure what I'll need to bulk up to to be able to cut down stage ready at 86kg.


 I'm starting to get there slowly

Noticing them guys that were huge in the gym suddenly looking smaller and I'm getting leaner

Steroids are.amazing things lol

I still remember when I first joined at @65kg and everyone was bigger than me....now I'm the biggest lol.

Steroids ftw bruv


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

That fvcking snapback aside.. you're looking mint, dude.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ares said:


> That fvcking snapback aside.. you're looking mint, dude.


You love the snapback haha Cheers mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Yes!! Looking big in this pic man! Best pic of the thread.


 Agree @FelonE

thats the best pic I've seen of you bud, looking goooddd


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> sen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!! Looking big in this pic man! Best pic of the thread.


 Agree @FelonE

thats the best pic I've seen of you bud, looking goooddd

You can see why I get frustrated with the pics I take at home now lol look sh1t in them. Thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Had a decent sleep. Had my 250g oats soaked in a protein shake......ready to smash legs and arms!!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Agree @FelonE
> 
> thats the best pic I've seen of you bud, looking goooddd
> 
> You can see why I get frustrated with the pics I take at home now lol look sh1t in them. Thanks mate appreciate it


 Yeah, look well pumped in that pic, chest looks twice as thick and shoulders round as f**k!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Agree @FelonE
> ...


 Yeah, look well pumped in that pic, chest looks twice as thick and shoulders round as f**k!

That's how I normally look lol doesn't translate well in pics normally though tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms done

Legpress

Single legpress

Db lunges

Single leg bench lunges

Leg ext

Standing calfs

Seated calfs

2xbicep exercises

2xtricep exercises.

No hams or squats cos people were using them. Arms are definitely coming on now I'm hitting them every session.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Sexy Beasts.

2nd push day of the week....going in famalam


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit late updating but todays session was as follows..........all for 4 sets of 6-8

Plate loaded bench press machine-140kg

Incline db bench-40kg dbs

Incline db flyes-20kg dbs

Lat raises-18kg dbs

Bent over rear delts-18kg dbs

Db curls-20kg dbs

Preacher curls-30kg on bar

Criss cross cable tri ext-23kg each side

Rope tri ext-63kg

Legpress calf raises-220kg

So am already doing arms every session at the minute to try and bring them up and am increasing my calfs too as they're sh1t.

The gym promo bloke said the posters with mine and the other lads pics are being printed up.

Some Columbian girl came over and said why aren't I a personal trainer with a body like mine and the gym ones are fvcking sh1t lol thanks for the compliment mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes Yes Big Up Ya Breasts

2nd pull day of the week finito

4 sets of 6-8 on all

V-grip seated rows

Machine widegrip pulldowns

Chin ups

Db shrugs

Db curls

Db hammer curls

Rope tri ext

Single arm cable tri ext

Standing calf raises

Job Done :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My motherfvxking macros.....6034 calories


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fake Nattys

Smashing in my 250g oats as I write this. Going gym to do legs and arms soon and then going to watch this at 3pm


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My motherfvxking macros.....6034 calories


 WOW I am completely jealous good man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> WOW I am completely jealous good man


Lol it's bloody hard work mate


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol it's bloody hard work mate


 But delicious no doubt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> But delicious no doubt


Definitely nicer than cutting and being hungry all the time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol it's bloody hard work mate


What have you been eating mate, I go to bed hungry after 4-4500 cals lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> What have you been eating mate, I go to bed hungry after 4-4500 cals lol


Everything lol cos you a fat bastid


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fake Nattys
> 
> Smashing in my 250g oats as I write this. Going gym to do legs and arms soon and then going to watch this at 3pm


 Hope you fu**ing smash em! Live next town to Blackburn and work in Blackburn. Woman I work with will be there. s**t club, s**t fans. Your lot are favourites at bookies.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Hope you fu**ing smash em! Live next town to Blackburn and work in Blackburn. Woman I work with will be there. s**t club, s**t fans. Your lot are favourites at bookies.


Lol we're on fire atm so could beat em


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol we're on fire atm so could beat em


 Got you to win in my bet anyway. Plus Jordan Rhodes hasn't travelled so they're gonna be even shitter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Got you to win in my bet anyway. Plus Jordan Rhodes hasn't travelled so they're gonna be even shitter.


Just signed an Everton defender too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd Leg day done

4sets 0f 6-8

Legpress-up to 420kg for 4

Single legpress ss legpress

Db squats

Single leg bench lunges

Standing hams

Seated leg ext

Single leg seated calfs

Seated calfs

Db curls

Incline bench db curls

Single arm cable tri ext

Rope tri ext

Not doing bb squats for a bit cos it's been giving me pain in my left knee.

Was chatting to some bloke,said I'm competing this year.........he said you wanna get on the steroids then..........cheeky bastid..........brb upping dose lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Come on Oxford


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Come on Oxford


Looks like Spanish 3th division


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1-0 Blackburn via penalty. Cheating cvnts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking 2-0 to Blackburn. Oxford keep giving the ball away.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Looks like Spanish 3th division


I support the team where I'm from mate....more people should. Rather than be from down here and support Man U,Liverpool etc.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I support the team where I'm from mate....more people should. Rather than be from down here and support Man U,Liverpool etc.


I know mate... How it should be

You know I was being funny 

My team is doing s**t too

It's all about money nowadays anyway

The one with most money buy best players...

I fu**ing hate Real Madrid to the end...

They get money from government


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lost 3-0 we played shite. Oh well league promotion on the way hopefully


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning UKM

So....been bulking a week now.










All good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Breakfast done....2419 calories mofos


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Breakfast done....2419 calories mofos


 What was that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What was that mate?


250g oats with 100g dried fruit and 500ml whole milk and a scoop of whey. 20 Rich Tea mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I was expecting Sunday fry up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I was expecting Sunday fry up.


Nah mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> I was expecting Sunday fry up.


He isn't normal mate 

I'd much prefer loads of bacon, sausages, eggs and tomatoes lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> He isn't normal mate
> 
> I'd much prefer loads of bacon, sausages, eggs and tomatoes lol


We all known that haha. I like to stick to a routine,otherwise I start fvcking about.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> He isn't normal mate
> 
> I'd much prefer loads of bacon, sausages, eggs and tomatoes lol


He likes same s**t everyday..

I can't do that...I Enjoy food while bulking.... I going for all you can eat buffet in an hour.. I repeat 3 times lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> He likes same s**t everyday..
> 
> I can't do that...I Enjoy food while bulking.... I going for all you can eat buffet in an hour.. I repeat 3 times lol


Because I like to know what I'm eating all the time so I know what to adjust uf need be


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I know mate..

Is Hard enough to diet for 12-16 weeks..

When I finish in buffet there is no meat left for anyone..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I know mate..
> 
> Is Hard enough to diet for 12-16 weeks..


I eat other sh1t as well if I want to but make sure I get my normal food as well


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wait until you @traning diet

He's a vegetarian

I'll kill myself if I have to eat that for a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Wait until you @traning diet
> 
> He's a vegetarian
> 
> I'll kill myself if I have to eat that for a week


Yeah fvxk that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So another day of 6000 cals. Today is my only rest day and I'm itching to get in the gym in the morning lol. Got work to do in the next four months before I start my prep beginning of June.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

1st push day of the week today,just had my 250g oats and shake. 250 test in left delt.....ready to go lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oxford vs Millwall now for JPT. Winner goes to Wembley. I don't live far from the stadium and can hear the fans from my house. Police everywhere,sirens blazing g haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Boom.....Oxford United are off to Wembley


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 100g of oats in the morning with a shake and some chicken.

And that fills me up like mad. Cannot imagine 250g haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> I have 100g of oats in the morning with a shake and some chicken.
> 
> And that fills me up like mad. Cannot imagine 250g haha


 Lol I do 250g oats and 100g dried fruit. Doesn't touch the sides mate


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I do 250g oats and 100g dried fruit. Doesn't touch the sides mate


 I'd actually like to see you do a man vs food challenge haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I do 250g oats and 100g dried fruit. Doesn't touch the sides mate


 Same mate, my meal 1 is 1600 cals at the moment  still hungry after it haha


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I dream of eating that much for breakfast.

My 60g oats and 50g whey feels like an entrée


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> I'd actually like to see you do a man vs food challenge haha


 Lol I'd be up for it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same mate, my meal 1 is 1600 cals at the moment  still hungry after it haha


 Get used to it don't ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> I dream of eating that much for breakfast.
> 
> My 60g oats and 50g whey feels like an entrée


 Sh1t man that'd be a teaser


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna have skip leg day for a couple of weeks. Left fvcking knee has been hurting fora few weeks now. If it's bent for a while it hurts and it hurts during leg days.....leg pressing 470kg today didn't help lol. Gonna rest it and hopefully it gets better. Chicken legs for me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Is the cold weather... I'm the same


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Is the cold weather... I'm the same


 I think it's more than the cold mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Same mate, my meal 1 is 1600 cals at the moment  still hungry after it haha


 What you having for brekky?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think it's more than the cold mate


 Go and check it out..

You got prep to do.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Go and check it out..
> 
> You got prep to do.


 I'll rest it. It'll be ok.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'd be up for it


 I was gonna say do a 10k calorie challenge but.. do a 20k!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> I was gonna say do a 10k calorie challenge but.. do a 20k!


 Gonna Google and see if there's any food challenges near me lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gonna Google and see if there's any food challenges near me lol


 I'd say get yourself too 'Huckleberrys Diner' but its a fair trek for you.

Just an example of a food challenge they do... Oreo cheesecake 10 pound of peanut butter alone, thats 5kg lol.
Also do a 4ft hotdog and loads other challenges..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What you having for brekky?


 200g Muesli, 300ml semi skimmed milk

100ml egg whites, 200ml semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey

2 wholemeal toast, half tin of beans


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 200g Muesli, 300ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 100ml egg whites, 200ml semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast, half tin of beans


 My *****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting to wonder if I do want to compete this year now. I'm getting bigger and don't really want to cut down to 190lbs. Just want to bulk and bulk lol,I'm growing and filling out and I like it.......we'll see.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Starting to wonder if I do want to compete this year now. I'm getting bigger and don't really want to cut down to 190lbs. Just want to bulk and bulk lol,I'm growing and filling out and I like it.......we'll see.


 I guess the main benefit will be that if you compete it'll give you an extra incentive to train hard as f**k. And potentially some exposure to pick up sponsors.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I guess the main benefit will be that if you compete it'll give you an extra incentive to train hard as f**k. And potentially some exposure to pick up sponsors.


 Yeah true mate. See how I feel. Mrs wants me too,she's excited about it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Pull day today so gonna fvxk sh1t up as per. Weighed in this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good,feeling great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Peepholes

Was sposed to be leg day but seeing as my knee has gone full retard I went in and smashed upper body.

My Eastern European mate was in and buzzing lol. He knows I'm on the good stuff and a while ago was asking what would be good for his first time(orals). I hooked him up with my source and he got himself some Apollo Winny. See him today and he said he's been on 50mg for 5 days and strength is going and he feels great haha good stuff. He's about 2 inches taller than me and 100kg lean so is in good shape. He's gonna do a couple more oral cycles and get on test he said,he'll get huge I reckon.Love seeing someone I've helped out enjoying it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Seat Sniffers

Been bulking for 13 days now,hitting 6000 calories daily. Cruising on 250 test.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning Seat Sniffers
> 
> Been bulking for 13 days now,hitting 6000 calories daily. Cruising on 250 test.
> 
> View attachment 120824


 I've been on 6000 calories for 2 weeks and haven't gained a bean on 250 test Hate having a fast metabolism


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> I've been on 6000 calories for 2 weeks and haven't gained a bean on 250 test Hate having a fast metabolism


 Fvck me it must be quick if it's quicker than mine lol


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me it must be quick if it's quicker than mine lol


 It's ridiculous although I have a very active job


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some clips from todays session. Looks like I don't train legs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me what an afternoon. Mrs lads 10th birthday today so we hired out this adventure playground and I've been zip wiring/climbing/playing cops and robbers/balloon keepy uppys/playing footie all afternoon with a load of rowdy kids. Bloody knackered now lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me what an afternoon. Mrs lads 10th birthday today so we hired out this adventure playground and I've been zip wiring/climbing/playing cops and robbers/balloon keepy uppys/playing footie all afternoon with a load of rowdy kids. Bloody knackered now lol


 Haha good man, bet him and his mates had a right laugh 

Looking in cracking shape aswell mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> Haha good man, bet him and his mates had a right laugh
> 
> Looking in cracking shape aswell mate


 Was a good laugh. Ate lots of crap today lol the other adults were stood chatting. ....I was sat with the kids stuffing my face with party food haha .cheers mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Some clips from todays session. Looks like I don't train legs lol


 Arms an shoulders looking beast gaylord


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Arms an shoulders looking beast gaylord


 Thanks hun x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So this last week and a half I've ramped my cals down to 3600 in preparation for my 12 week summer shred starting on 29th feb. Having to wear a knee support cos I think I've got tendinitis ffs. My training style is ppl still but with lots of sets etc going all out. Accepted I'm probably not gonna be the monster I'd like atm so my goal is to be the biggest/leanest 200-210lbs I can be.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So this last week and a half I've ramped my cals down to 3600 in preparation for my 12 week summer shred starting on 29th feb. Having to wear a knee support cos I think I've got tendinitis ffs. My training style is ppl still but with lots of sets etc going all out. Accepted I'm probably not gonna be the monster I'd like atm so my goal is to be the biggest/leanest 200-210lbs I can be.


 Tendinitis isn't that bad, deca helps with tendons and lubrication/repair...

why have you accepted your not gonna be a monster?? Just shear volume of food you need??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Tendinitis isn't that bad, deca helps with tendons and lubrication/repair...
> 
> why have you accepted your not gonna be a monster?? Just shear volume of food you need??


 It is bad when I'm waking up at nightin pain etc mate. Just not gonna be a monster yet,getting shredded for summer and then lean bulking over winter


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It is bad when I'm waking up at nightin pain etc mate. Just not gonna be a monster yet,getting shredded for summer and then lean bulking over winter


 do you tend to stray away from things easily? being shredded for summer - granted makes sense but what about your long-term goals? where do you want to sit at? what divisions do you want to be part of? what do you want to be known as?

you need to remember that the only battle is you. and i have seen so many of my mates worry too much about how they are seen rather than what they see. not saying this applies to you. i think you worry more about how you look in the short term than you are to realise how you look in the long term.

you got a really good build already, but on a lean bulk now you can defintely achieve those goals you so desire.

tbh i agree though with avoiding more problems with pain etc isnt worth it. but tbh going on a cut isn't going to help btw


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

deca helps with tendons and lubrication/repair

Any links to this (as used for repair please )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

halfinked said:


> do you tend to stray away from things easily? being shredded for summer - granted makes sense but what about your long-term goals? where do you want to sit at? what divisions do you want to be part of? what do you want to be known as?
> 
> you need to remember that the only battle is you. and i have seen so many of my mates worry too much about how they are seen rather than what they see. not saying this applies to you. i think you worry more about how you look in the short term than you are to realise how you look in the long term.
> 
> ...


 I'm only cutting as part of the ukm 12 week transformation challenge. Lean bulking after.


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm only cutting as part of the ukm 12 week transformation challenge. Lean bulking after.


 ahh sick. what you aiming at sitting at or are you going full cut mode?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

halfinked said:


> ahh sick. what you aiming at sitting at or are you going full cut mode?


 I'm 212lbs now.......going full on cut,fvck the weight. Probably end up around 190lbs


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm 212lbs now.......going full on cut,fvck the weight. Probably end up around 190lbs


 imagine the cuts though. are you at 212 in that recent vid? so i mean even there you still holding on to a lot of lean mass and low digits. going down to 190 youll look freaky and add that illusion x 2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

halfinked said:


> imagine the cuts though. are you at 212 in that recent vid? so i mean even there you still holding on to a lot of lean mass and low digits. going down to 190 youll look freaky and add that illusion x 2


 Yeah mate 212 in that vid. Wanna get 7-8% bf. Normally do hard short cuts but going for the long slow one for this to try and keep my size as much as possible


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate 212 in that vid. Wanna get 7-8% bf. Normally do hard short cuts but going for the long slow one for this to try and keep my size as much as possible


 7-8 easy numbers if you want it badly. stay away from the pop tarts


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

RUDESTEW said:


> deca helps with tendons and lubrication/repair
> 
> Any links to this (as used for repair please )


 I'll dig em out for you, it was s tidy where they basically repaired used tendons in Petri dishes with and without deca present and the ones with deca grew/repaired stronger and thicker than without


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15150040/

and

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2004/06/24/2784.aspx

ive also seen studies that said they did nothing aswell or even made them weaker, but I know my shoulder wasn't getting better for six months, and I've been on 200mg deca for six weeks and I've noticed it is getting better, note not fixed as some people say with deca but it's definately improving slowly but surely


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

:thumb cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been asked to write an article for my gym on basic nutrition and bulking/cutting. Been doing it an hour so far.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And how to eat on a budget


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And how to eat on a budget


 Choc hobnobs??


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> And how to eat on a budget


 oats & mince y0.

You getting something out of it I hope?
Your gym seems to pester you a lot! Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Choc hobnobs??


 Rich Tea brother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> oats & mince y0.
> 
> You getting something out of it I hope?
> Your gym seems to pester you a lot! Haha


 Nope lol I don't mind doing it though............what can I say haha I'm the best at the gym.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Nope lol I don't mind doing it though............what can I say haha I'm the best at the gym.


 Really?

Surely they need to at least chuck you a free membership or something?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nope lol I don't mind doing it though............what can I say haha I'm the best at the gym.


 Haha it's not a major task, just time out of your hands i'd want at least a free month!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Haha it's not a major task, just time out of your hands i'd want at least a free month!


 It's not a major task for someone who knows what they're writing about but people can and do charge a fortune for such things.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Haha it's not a major task, just time out of your hands i'd want at least a free month!


 It's not a major task for someone who knows what they're writing about but people can and do charge a fortune for such things.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Give us an overview on your article, interested to see your take on things.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> And how to eat on a budget


 It would be difficult for someone who himself eats like a cheetah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Give us an overview on your article, interested to see your take on things.


 I haven't written that much yet lol. A paragraph about me and just talking about protein needs etc. Put a table saying the protein needs per kg/lb bodyweight for various different sports. Not gonna be a complicated article,basics for newbies who don't have any idea about nutrition. Got the notes from my sports nutrition course for reference


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It would be difficult for someone who himself eats like a cheetah


 I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays £210 a week....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays £210 a week....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


 £210 a week on food?

That's outrageous, how much does he get paid to justify that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> £210 a week on food?
> 
> That's outrageous, how much does he get paid to justify that?


 Too much obviously


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays *£210 a week*....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


 Is his gh usage included in that cost?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Is his gh usage included in that cost?


 I told him I'd want someone tickling my balls and giving me a back rub too for that much


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays £210 a week....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


 £840 + per month ffs this guy must be crazy or he's loaded! He's lucky he has you looking out for him...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> £840 + per month ffs this guy must be crazy or he's loaded! He's lucky he has you looking out for him...


 Charge him £100 a month to manage his diet!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays £210 a week....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


 £840 + per month ffs this guy must be crazy or he's loaded! He's lucky he has you looking out for him...



ancient_loyal said:


> Charge him £100 a month to manage his diet!


 A week lol...Some PTs charge that an hour!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> £840 + per month ffs this guy must be crazy or he's loaded! He's lucky he has you looking out for him...


 Crazy ain't lol. Lots of people I've spoke to at the gym haven't git a clue tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Charge him £100 a month to manage his diet!


 Good idea lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bet hes on them bloody protein drinks

Bloody make his dick shrink and make him rage


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Crazy ain't lol. Lots of people I've spoke to at the gym haven't git a clue tbh


 I smell a killing to be made...Felones carb cycling work out systemz!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Bet hes on them bloody protein drinks
> 
> Bloody make his dick shrink and make him rage


 Don't even think he knows what he's on tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He also said about me talking about how I got to look how I look and I saidI'm not willing to be a fake natty, he said maybe could do a little piece about steroids haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I smell a killing to be made...Felones carb cycling work out systemz!


 With added Vitamin support (dbol)


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Genuinely though, there will be a lot of people in your gym who will pay good money to gain advice from you surely?

You'll be the gym's poster boy ffs.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Genuinely though, there will be a lot of people in your gym who will pay good money to gain advice from you surely?
> 
> You'll be the gym's poster boy ffs.


 Gym is proper ripping him off no doubt

Advertising diet plans etc

But he gets paid in mirers mirin his gainzz


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've never spent over 25quid a week on food. The idea to do this came about because the promo guy at the gym was telling me yesterday he pays £210 a week....A FVXKING WEEK on a meal prep service. I said fvxk me that's ridiculous and he asked if I'd help him out with some basic nutrition advice. I said why don't I write a little something that you and other people with no clue can read. Will also be covering the basics of cutting and bulking.


 Jeez, £210 per week?! Hope he looks bloody good from that! Offer to become his lifestyle coach/guru and PT at the same time, £500 per month, bargain!

Surprising though the lack of knowledge from gym-goers.....last week I overhead 3 girls talking about those waist-trainers, apparently you just lose weight more or less instantly and can even cut down on your gym sessions by wearing one :huh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Genuinely though, there will be a lot of people in your gym who will pay good money to gain advice from you surely?
> 
> You'll be the gym's poster boy ffs.


 It's a thought


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> It's a thought


 Surely it's the least your gym can do if your helping them out so much?

Forward people on to you for diet/training advice and even suggest it to some members who are struggling to get to grips with it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Jeez, £210 per week?! Hope he looks bloody good from that! Offer to become his lifestyle coach/guru and PT at the same time, £500 per month, bargain!
> 
> Surprising though the lack of knowledge from gym-goers.....last week I overhead 3 girls talking about those waist-trainers, apparently you just lose weight more or less instantly and can even cut down on your gym sessions by wearing one :huh:


 Looks average tbh.

Link to waist trainer? Will use it for a cut lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashed back and biceps today with lots of exercises and lots of sets/ss/drop sets....fvxked me up. Went to the clothes shop for a changing room selfie and the bird who works there came to the changing room talking about they have the top I had in other sizes. I opened the curtain topless and she was 'woah, you workout 'lol


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

This 12 week challenge thing still going a head in March ?


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Smashed back and biceps today with lots of exercises and lots of sets/ss/drop sets....fvxked me up. Went to the clothes shop for a changing room selfie and the bird who works there came to the changing room talking about they have the top I had in other sizes. I opened the curtain topless and she was 'woah, you workout 'lol


 lol she was mirin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wardz said:


> This 12 week challenge thing still going a head in March ?


 Yes mate,starting 29th Feb cos that's a Monday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> lol she was mirin


 Lol she was


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol she was


 Should of just started taking your trousers off


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Looks average tbh.
> 
> Link to waist trainer? Will use it for a cut lol


 Average?! I'd want to look like Mr Olympia for that much on food per week!

Ha ha, no link, I've bought them all up! Gonna wear them all and get ripped, no cardio or gym for the rest of prep, won't be needed! :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Too much obviously


 And you'll only get about 18 meals for that. Less than 3 meals per day per week for £200. You know you've got too much money when you use meal prep companies.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> And you'll only get about 18 meals for that. Less than 3 meals per day per week for £200. You know you've got too much money when you use meal prep companies.


 He gets 21 meals


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He gets 21 meals


 Still only 3 a day. Bd if u eat 6+


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Still only 3 a day. Bd if u eat 6+


 I know,it's terrible mate. Money to be made though off of lazy/uneducated people


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloody expensive ready meals, £10 a meal.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Average?! I'd want to look like Mr Olympia for that much on food per week!
> 
> Ha ha, no link, I've bought them all up! Gonna wear them all and get ripped, no cardio or gym for the rest of prep, won't be needed! :lol:


 With a waist trainer and Juice+ I'm gonna get shredded


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> With a waist trainer and Juice+ I'm gonna get shredded


 Juice+.....be careful, that stuff's proper hardcore! You'll be ripped beyond belief in a day!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Juice+.....be careful, that stuff's proper hardcore! You'll be ripped beyond belief in a day!


 I will,heard you did well on it so thought I'd give it a go lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Bloody expensive ready meals, £10 a meal.


 Very mate,bet they're some poxy little things too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I will,heard you did well on it so thought I'd give it a go lol


 You know it, down 17lbs in a day, but was wearing 33 waist trainers too!


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

What's this juice+ crack or have I missed something?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wardz said:


> What's this juice+ crack or have I missed something?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264021-juice-bullsh1t/?do=embed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Debating whether to bulk or cut for this 12 week thing,thinking bulk tbh. Been on 3400 cals for a week and am looking leaner due to less carbs. Thinking 12 week lean bulk with high fat/protein and moderate carbs so I don't get too soft looking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup cvnts

Need to keep this updated more really,since they fvcked Tapatalk off I just cba.

Soooo.....on 3400 cals on my slow cut,not doing cardio but increased volume with lots of sets/supersets/drop sets/anal sets etc(love training like this anyway).

Been cruising for 4 weeks today on 250 test. Looking ok,feeling good.

My spastic knee is starting to feel better after 2 weeks off so gonna do a light leg session wednesday and saturday.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pull Day Done

4 sets on all

Chin ups

One arm db row ss bb rows

Machine widegrip pulldowns with drop sets on every set

Machine hammer grip rows with drop sets on every set

Wide grip rows with drop sets on every set

Db curls ss bb curls

Ez bar curls ss hammer grip db curls

Bb curls light weight burn out sets

Db shrugs

Took 2 TPW Thermopro before and went fully in on the session,was very good. Looked pumped as fvck lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think I've finally found a spot in the house where I look like I lift lol sort of


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Think I've finally found a spot in the house where I look like I lift shirts
> 
> View attachment 121531


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't need a special spot for that,I do that sh1t everywhere


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Tapatalk was a lot easier


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wardz said:


> Tapatalk was a lot easier


 Agreed mate. Fvcking pain in the aas now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea definitely a pain on the phone now


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Agreed mate. Fvcking pain in the aas now


 Typo or clever word play?

p.s. Looking good :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Typo or clever word play?
> 
> p.s. Looking good :thumb


 Lol wordplay. Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Sposed to be leg day but woke up in the middle of the night with knee pain again so still resting them.

Pretty sure I've got patella tendonitus, I don't want to make it worse so won't be training legs til it's fully ready...ffs

Weighed in at 203lbs this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Push day done

Smashed the fvcking granny out of chest/shoulders/tris lol loved it.

Loads of sets/ss/dropsets


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking wasting away on 3400 cals atm so went Lidls last night and got some Cocopops,Stuff to make pancakes and minced beef and rice etc. Upped cals to 4000 today. Hitting very high volume workouts so am fvcking starving when I get back and am burning too many cals to be eating 3400 with my metabolism. Gonna stick with 4000 for a week and see how I look/feel/weigh and adjust accordingly. Fvck cutting all the time I want gains.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Couple of stills from a video took today at the gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Mingster

What you said in that other thread got me thinking,what am I training for? just to train or to progress?

I want to progress and get bigger so from tomorrow I'll be dropping workout days down from 6 to a 4 day split. For example Mon-Chest/tri etc. Also lowering volume so for chest will do bench/incline/flyes and that's it.

Cheers for the eye opener,I needed it :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> @Mingster
> 
> What you said in that other thread got me thinking,what am I training for? just to train or to progress?
> 
> ...


 You want to discuss stuff any time drop me a message no worries :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You want to discuss stuff any time drop me a message no worries :thumbup1:


 Thank you,appreciate it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Mingster
> 
> What you said in that other thread got me thinking,what am I training for? just to train or to progress?
> 
> ...


 In for the ride mate! Be good to see how you react to lower volume etc....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> In for the ride mate! Be good to see how you react to lower volume etc....


 I'll get fat lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

At Oxford United for their game against York. Every game is a must win if we want to stay in the top 3 and get automatic promotion.

COME ON YOU YELLOWS!!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hammered em 4-0 lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> I'll get fat lol


 You won't get fat mate, you'll be amazed how the size goes on. I did loads of volume for my 1st couple of years training and never got anywhere fast.

Somebody suggested dropping volume for lower reps and training to failure on 1 set per workout and Ive never looked back, I now train for 45 mins 4 times a week and ive progressed steadily ever since.

You'll love it mate


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hammered em 4-0 lol


 Grimsby just signed Hoban till the end of the season, he might do well in our league, what you think of him ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Grimsby just signed Hoban till the end of the season, he might do well in our league, what you think of him ?


 Yeah he's alright


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah he's alright


 Nice one, Hopefully be up in league 2 next season GTFC


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Nice one, Hopefully be up in league 2 next season GTFC


 Hope you do mate. How you doing this season?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just checked,you're third. Hope you go up mate


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hope you do mate. How you doing this season?


 Doing alright, defo not inline for automatic promotion but we're solid in third, will make the playoffs easy.

We will be lucky to keep padraig amond next season if we dont get promoted the guy is a beast!

How are oxford doing? sounds good so far lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> Doing alright, defo not inline for automatic promotion but we're solid in third, will make the playoffs easy.
> 
> We will be lucky to keep padraig amond next season if we dont get promoted the guy is a beast!
> 
> How are oxford doing? sounds good so far lol


 Good stuff mate. We've just gone up to 2nd place. Are at Wembley in 4 weeks too for the Johnsons Paint Trophy final.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Suuuuup Cvnts

Foods going in nicely now,feeling better by the day. Taking Mrs lad to watch Oxford United tonight so will prob eat some sh1t there too lol happy days.

Will be starting sus/npp next week for 8 weeks......bring on the gains. Already on 20mg Superdrol a day from yesterday


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hay baby


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Quick update from the last few days

saturday: shoulders

sunday: little girls christening

monday: rough as.....

today: as I missed Monday's session for chest/tri's I done, hammer press x5, peck deck x5 and also done cable rows x5 lat pull down x5, and a couple of tricep exercises on the cables felt a bit shitty still from all the junk food and beer!

saturday I was 12st1, today I weighed 12st8 haha could be 13st by the weekend if keep eating like this! Food will be back to normal tomorrow.... Basically fish all day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wardz said:


> Quick update from the last few days
> 
> saturday: shoulders
> 
> ...


 Wrong journal mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Hay baby


 What's going on gay nuts


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Missing you bitc* tit*


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Wrong journal mate lol


 Stop cluttering wardz journal :whistling:


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Fvck, My bad! Won't do any harm on here ha cba re-posting, copy and paste is far to much effort


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Think I've finally found a spot in the house where I look like I lift lol sort of
> 
> View attachment 121531


 That's a great pic Felon.......you do look like you train you loony....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> That's a great pic Felon.......you do look like you train you loony....


 The lighting is so crap in my house I look sh1t in most pics lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Couple of stills from a video took today at the gym
> 
> View attachment 121685


 Looking good delts arms an chest looking nice an full

Would bang


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You need to try smiling. Your prison days are in the past, cheer up!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking good delts arms an chest looking nice an full
> 
> Would bang


 Cheers mate.......would reciprocate said bang


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You need to try smiling. Your prison days are in the past, cheer up!!


 I can't mate,tried once and started bleeding from my eyes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning

Weight up again to 202.5lbs,happy now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning fvxkers.

Weight up again to 203.9lbs. Back pumps from the Superdrol this morning so will take taurine.

My aim is to hit 100kg in the next 8-9 weeks,gonna smash it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Homies

Feeling great today,heads not feeling as fuzzy and had a great arm session.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What was wrong mate cold/flu/fever as well as the $hits?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> What was wrong mate cold/flu/fever as well as the $hits?


 Puked 12 times in one evening,dripping sweat but was freezing,sh1ts and fainted lol. Sickness only lasted for one night but couldn't eat for 3 days and have felt dizzy and delicate for the last week. Yesterday was the first day I felt good again,everyone in the house got,even the dog was puking poor cow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Weighed 205.4lbs this morning,back where I was before I got ill. Weight is coming on every day and not looking fat/watery/bloated.

Feel like the Superdrol is doing it's thing,looking fuller and appetite has increased


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs Done

Really can't get in to my leg days atm,used to love em. Ever since my knee went full retard and I got ill and had to have 4 weeks off training legs they've got weak as sh1t. Still look decent but weak as sh1t.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well helloooo lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sposed to start Monday but can feel a cheeky jab coming haha


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Well helloooo lol
> 
> View attachment 122851


 Fancied a change from Apollo mate? Infiniti is a decent lab like you won't be disappointed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Fancied a change from Apollo mate? Infiniti is a decent lab like you won't be disappointed.


 Was out of stock temporarily. Heard Infiniti is good though so all good.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Fancied a change from Apollo mate? *Infiniti is a decent lab like you won't be disappointed. *


 I'm guessing you've had previous with infiniti? I got 2 vials of the test 250mg glad to hear its g2g :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1ml sus done in quad and 1.5ml npp done in delt......happy days


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> 1ml sus done in quad and 1.5ml npp done in delt......happy days


 Are you still not doing your calves yet ya tart?

Looking good mate. Filled out a lot since I last saw your pics!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Are you still not doing your calves yet ya tart?
> 
> Looking good mate. Filled out a lot since I last saw your pics!!


 Nah lol fvck that

Cheers mate,getting there. Hoping to hit 220lbs by the end of this blast


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

bornagod said:


> I'm guessing you've had previous with infiniti? I got 2 vials of the test 250mg glad to hear its g2g :thumb


 Yes mate using there test and tren. Used there test and eq blend and there deca previously. All been spot on.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Yes mate using there test and tren. Used there test and eq blend and there deca previously. All been spot on.


 That's good then. Jabbed 1ml Wednesday and I walking as if I've been bummed hard lol. How did you find the pip with their test?


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

bornagod said:


> That's good then. Jabbed 1ml Wednesday and I walking as if I've been bummed hard lol. How did you find the pip with their test?


 I'll pm you mate so we don't clog felone's thread.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sen said:


> You need to try smiling. Your prison days are in the past, cheer up!!


 He dreads the shower at the gym


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah lol fvck that
> 
> Cheers mate,getting there. Hoping to hit 220lbs by the end of this blast


 You'll piss that bud, but God will you have to eat some!! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> I'll pm you mate so we don't clog felone's thread.


 Crack on mate I don't mind


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> He dreads the shower at the gym


 Everybody else dreaded it when I was in there lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> You'll piss that bud, but God will you have to eat some!! Lol


 Now that I can do lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Been on Superdrol for a week now,been waking up at 4.45am for the last 4 mornings. Weight has gone from 203lbs (92kg) to 208lbs (94,3kg). Been on Infiniti sus/npp for 3 days.

Couldn't be going any better tbh. Still nailing 5500-6000 cals and not looking fat/watery/bloated at all............happy days. Can see me surpassing my 100kg weight goal easily at this rate.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

How do you feel on the SD. After about a week I was really dragging my arse around.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> How do you feel on the SD. After about a week I was really dragging my arse around.


 Feel ok tbh. Got slight lower back pumps and keep waking up at silly o'clock but apart from that I feel ok. Appetite has increased and am drinking more too.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Feel ok tbh. Got slight lower back pumps and keep waking up at silly o'clock but apart from that I feel ok. Appetite has increased and am drinking more too.


 Cool sounds like you're getting much less sides than I did.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Cool sounds like you're getting much less sides than I did.


 I did 3 weeks of M1T and test for my first cycle and felt rough as fvck but put on 19lbs in 3 weeks lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well helloooo lol
> 
> View attachment 122851


 Does that say deca 400?

cancel my last! 100 isn't it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Does that say deca 400?
> 
> cancel my last! 100 isn't it.


 Npp 100 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hit a nerve in my quad jab this morning.....fvck me did I jump lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hit a nerve in my quad jab this morning.....fvck me did I jump lol


 Soft arse HAHAHA, I'm struggling with PIP at mo the next day FFS leg day aswell


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Been on Superdrol for a week now,been waking up at 4.45am for the last 4 mornings. Weight has gone from 203lbs (92kg) to 208lbs (94,3kg). Been on Infiniti sus/npp for 3 days.
> 
> Couldn't be going any better tbh. Still nailing 5500-6000 cals and not looking fat/watery/bloated at all............happy days. Can see me surpassing my 100kg weight goal easily at this rate.


 What is your end game once you reach the 100kg target? Think I read you'll be competing later this year or intended to. Will it be a cut once 100kg is reached then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Soft arse HAHAHA, I'm struggling with PIP at mo the next day FFS leg day aswell


 Hate pip on leg days but after a couple of warm up sets I'm ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> What is your end game once you reach the 100kg target? Think I read you'll be competing later this year or intended to. Will it be a cut once 100kg is reached then?


 Not competing this year and not sure if I want to at all tbh. Goal when I get to 100kg is to get to 110kg lol. Just want to get to a size where I'll be happy to maintain,definitely not there yet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went in to do chest/arms...........did chest/back/shoulders lol

Plate loaded bench-140kg

Plate loaded incline-70kg

Incline flyes-22kg dbs

Seated row underhand tbar grip-100kg

Widegrip pullups

V-grip pulldowns-86kg

Plate loaded shoulder press-80kg

Front raise with 25kg plate

Side raises with 10kg plates

Loved it,pump was great.....feeling big.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Went in to do chest/arms...........did chest/back/shoulders lol
> 
> Plate loaded bench-140kg
> 
> ...


 What's a plate loaded bench press? Serious question...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> What's a plate loaded bench press? Serious question...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123047


 Ah iv seen those before do you train regular bench also or stick to machines?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not competing this year and not sure if I want to at all tbh. Goal when I get to 100kg is to get to 110kg lol. Just want to get to a size where I'll be happy to maintain,definitely not there yet.


 You sound like me. I'm just looking to get as big but as aesthetic as possible. Goal was initially 17 stone this cycle, think I'll more than surpass that at this rate. Up several pounds already and waist hasn't changed still a 32 inch waist, got to go to 34 to get legs into suit trousers though.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123047


 any noticeable difference you find from normal bench?

I use this sometimes instead of one armed rows, I don't think they actually do that much well i cant feel doms after.

What do you think of these?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Ah iv seen those before do you train regular bench also or stick to machines?


 For bench and shoulder press I prefer these purely because I train solo and can lift more weight without risk of dropping it on myself,also feel like I can get a better squeeze out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> You sound like me. I'm just looking to get as big but as aesthetic as possible. Goal was initially 17 stone this cycle, think I'll more than surpass that at this rate. Up several pounds already and waist hasn't changed still a 32 inch waist, got to go to 34 to get legs into suit trousers though.


 Same mate,will try and stay leanish but some mass on now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> any noticeable difference you find from normal bench?
> 
> I use this sometimes instead of one armed rows, I don't think they actually do that much well i cant feel doms after.
> 
> What do you think of these?


 I agree I don't feel it much on these,I like using the cable ones like the one below

The bench I can push more weight and concentrate on moving the weight and squeezing rather than if I'm gonna drop it on myself


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I agree I don't feel it much on these,I like using the cable ones like the one below
> 
> The bench I can push more weight and concentrate on moving the weight and squeezing rather than if I'm gonna drop it on myself
> 
> View attachment 123049


 Ahh my gym doesn't have the cable machine, never tried the bench machine I train alone so I may give it a go


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Ahh my gym doesn't have the cable machine, never tried the bench machine I train alone so I may give it a go


 Yeah give it a go mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just under 95kg


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Just under 95kg
> 
> View attachment 123050


 Look good mate - what's current gear?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Look good mate - what's current gear?


 Cheers mate.

20mg Superdrol and 500mg sus/300npp


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> doms


 Activate the muscles while you are working it.... Doms means f**k all buddy.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123047


 Hmmm I wonder if there's room on the old garage....


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Activate the muscles while you are working it.... Doms means f**k all buddy.


 really?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> really?


 Really to what mate? About DOM's meaning f**k all?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Really to what mate? About DOM's meaning f**k all?


 yes


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good bro. 95kg and lean you have some good muscle mass now keep it up :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> looking good bro. 95kg and lean you have some good muscle mass now keep it up :thumb:


 Thanks mate appreciate it. Onwards and outwards lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp is 127/59 Beetroot doing it's job


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> yes


 It doesn't mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bp is 127/59 Beetroot doing it's job


 where and what beetroot stuff u using


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> where and what beetroot stuff u using


 Packs of cooked Beetroot mate. I get it in Lidls but they do it in Tesco too. I blend up half a pack (250g)with water and neck it....tastes like sh1t but works very well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My bp before using beetroot was 147/73


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there a reason you don't take the beetroot extract tablets mate ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Is there a reason you don't take the beetroot extract tablets mate ?


 This works well for me so I'll just keep using it mate plus it's extra cals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Weight is up again to 209.3lbs. Gaining daily.

I can confirm the Body Concious Superdrol is legit,I've gained more this past 8 days than I have in a whole tren cycle because tren just burns all my calories.

Today is the 5th day on sus/npp and I'm feeling great.

My aim was to hit 220lbs....can see me smashing that easily.

Cals are 6000 a day which might sound a lot to some but for me it's what I have to get,not bloated or watery/fat.

Found my perfect bulking cycle I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs and arms getting fvcked up today.....bring it on mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms done

Single leg standing ham curls

Seated ham curls

Single leg ext

Leg ext

Hack squats

Db curls

Db hammer curls

T-bar cable curls

Rope tri ext

 Tri pushdowns

Criss cross cable tri ext

Slow concentrated high rep leg session,legs were burning and very shaky. New hack squat machine in so used that and loved it,couldn't go heavy cos legs were fvcked from the previous stuff.

Got some good comments on how big I'm getting which is always nice.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Legs/arms done
> 
> Single leg standing ham curls
> 
> ...


 Fvck me I do 1/3 of that volume :lol:

how long were you in there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Fvck me I do 1/3 of that volume :lol:
> 
> how long were you in there?


 Bout 90 mins mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Bout 90 mins mate


 Nice, expected longer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Nice, expected longer.


 I don't mess about mate,short rest periods and get it done lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I don't mess about mate,short rest periods and get it done lol


 Do you not find your strength suffers for the next sets, resting a small period of time?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Do you not find your strength suffers for the next sets, resting a small period of time?


 Yeah a bit yeah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123093


 should have went for small mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> should have went for small mate


 It's xl lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's xl lol


 xl kids?

just messing, looking good homes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> xl kids?
> 
> just messing, looking good homes


 B1tch lol cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Got a good 6 hours sleep which is good for me atm. Weight up again lol don't normally weigh myself daily but I'm just loving what they say haha. Hitting upper body again today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper body done-4sets of 6-8 reps

Felt great

Plate loaded bench-150kg

Plate loaded incline-80kg

Incline flyes-22kg dbs

Seated rows with single handles-90kg

Bent over db rows-28kg dbs

Pulldowns with single handles-87kg

Db shoulder press-30kg dbs

Ezbar front raises-10kg on bar

Side raises-10kg plates

Cable rear delts-18kg each side


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

You do a lot of volume don't ya bud. In quite a good amount of time!!

I usually do about 7 or 8 exercises in a session, and now I'm doing 4 sets per exercise that can take me about 90 mins.

If I get in on a weekend then I usually have time to do even more, but in usually in about 2 hours then lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> You do a lot of volume don't ya bud. In quite a good amount of time!!
> 
> I usually do about 7 or 8 exercises in a session, and now I'm doing 4 sets per exercise that can take me about 90 mins.
> 
> If I get in on a weekend then I usually have time to do even more, but in usually in about 2 hours then lol.


 I'd train for hours if I could lol I love it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning you bunch of seat sniffers

Woke up in the middle of the night and had drenched the bed with sweat,was fvcking horrible. Had that happen a few times on M1T as well.

Weight is up again lol

2nd legs and arms day today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123256


 210 incoming 

you enjoying SD? My fave oral I've used by far


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> 210 incoming
> 
> you enjoying SD? My fave oral I've used by far


 Gone past it mate lol

Loving it,similar to M1T


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Gone past it mate lol
> 
> Loving it,similar to M1T


 Oh haha was looking at the bottom!

220 then! 

yeah, I'll defo use again after next cruise for lean bulk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms done (2nd of the week)

All legs were 8 sets

All arms were 4 sets

Lying ham curls

Leg ext

Hack squat

Standing calfs

Bicep machine curl

Db curl

Hammer curl

Tricep machine

Rope ext

Tbar pushdowns

Tried bb squats but back pumps from the superdrol were too much,pumps were painful today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

212lbs (96kg) today. Still pretty lean considering the daily 6000 cals lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back pumps are strong tonight. Having to lie flat on my stomach to watch tv lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

My birthday today....am 39.

Going in to train upper body in a bit and off to watch Oxford United with the Mrs lad later.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> My birthday today....am 39.
> 
> Going in to train upper body in a bit and off to watch Oxford United with the Mrs lad later.


 Never realised you're an Oxford lad. I live in Chinnor but used to study and work in Oxford.

Hapoy birthday pal!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> My birthday today....am 39.
> 
> Going in to train upper body in a bit and off to watch Oxford United with the Mrs lad later.


 Have a good one mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Never realised you're an Oxford lad. I live in Chinnor but used to study and work in Oxford.
> 
> Hapoy birthday pal!


 Yeah mate. Thanks brother you too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Have a good one mate.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy b day you older ****er. Have a goodn :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Happy b day you older ****er. Have a goodn :thumb


 Thanks mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate! Enjoy the day dogg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> Happy Birthday mate! Enjoy the day dogg


 Cheers homes


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Titch1983 (Mar 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday bud !

I worked in Oxford year after I left school, did labouring on the kassam stadium, when it was built, loved it down there, shame I never got to go to a match after :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lmao just realised I'm 38 today not 39 lool


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> My birthday today....am 39.
> 
> Going in to train upper body in a bit and off to watch Oxford United with the Mrs lad later.


 Happy birthday brosef :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Happy birthday brosef :beer:


 Cheers boss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Third upper body of the week done lol

Gym was fvcking rammed.

Cable crossovers

Bench

Incline bench

Seated rows

Pulldowns

Bent over db rows

Shoulder press

Front raises

Side raises

Rear delts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post workout food was an easter egg and 5 slices of birthday cake lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Fu**ing hell lad I thought you were early 30's tops. Happy birthday.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Fu**ing hell lad I thought you were early 30's tops. Happy birthday.


 Lol everyone says that mate. Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone wishing me happy birthday,especially the ones calling me gay.........I'm old and gay,life is great


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Fu**ing hell lad I thought you were early 30's tops. Happy birthday.


 In dog years maybe.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy birthday felon. All the best! X


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Happy birthday felon. All the best! X


 Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Moomins

The gains are coming on strong,very happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Third leg/arm day done

Legs was 8 sets/arms was 4 sets

Lying hams

Leg ext

Hack squats

Standing calfs

Db curls

Ezbar curls

Hammer curls

Rope ext

Tbar pushdowns

Cable crisscross tri ext

Feel great. Mate said I'm looking massive these days lol sweet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's that good sh1t right there son


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homies

All still going to plan. Upper body day today.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Morning Homies
> 
> All still going to plan. Upper body day today.
> 
> View attachment 123485


 What app are you using my homie friend?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> What app are you using my homie friend?


 It's an app that is for my scales mate,Withings. I weigh myself and it automatically uploads it to the app lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> It's an app that is for my scales mate,Withings. I weigh myself and it automatically uploads it to the app lol


 Sounds like weight watchers to me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Sounds like weight watchers to me


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123486


 When my GP stack his finger up my bum and said: This is a smart way to analyse your body composition.

I believed him.









I get scales instead.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 123486


 How much are these mate? Seems a great way of tracking.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Simon 88 said:


> How much are these mate? Seems a great way of tracking.


 https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=whiting+scales&oq=whi&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j69i59j0l2.2183j0j4&client=ms-android-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> How much are these mate? Seems a great way of tracking.


 £109 on Amazon


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> £109 on Amazon


 Thanks pal.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> £109 on Amazon


 Can steeping on scales give an accurate measurement of bf?

Bmi as a body builder is a waste of time

Hr you can get from your fit bit or bp monitor

Seems a lot of money for some scales

Although they do look fancy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Can steeping on scales give an accurate measurement of bf?
> 
> Bmi as a body builder is a waste of time
> 
> ...


 Is a lot of money for scales,love em lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Is a lot of money for scales,love em lol


 Have you compared your bf off then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you compared your bf off then?


 Was out by a couple of %......consistently though so you can use the measurement to track bf loss/gain


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 28th March 2016

** Plate Loaded Bench **
- 150.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 120.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Plate Loaded Incline **
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Cable Crossover **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Bent Over Db Row **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 34.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 38.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Pull Up **
- 12 reps
- 10 reps
- 10 reps
- 8 reps

** Seated Row **
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 107.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Plate Loaded Shoulder Press **
- 80.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

My account was locked for the best part of 6 months, only just got it re-activated. Good to see your still about. WIll be following.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> My account was locked for the best part of 6 months, only just got it re-activated. Good to see your still about. WIll be following.


 Who were you sex pesting to get locked out? Lol

Good man


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Who were you sex pesting to get locked out? Lol
> 
> Good man


 Merkleman and HDU, wanted to set up a threesome but admins got involved


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Merkleman and HDU, wanted to set up a threesome but admins got involved


 Pussys lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Swapped Cocopops for Shreddies this morning and have felt bloated all day....Back on the Cocopops tomorrow


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> £109 on Amazon


 It seems to function like the FitBit one my wife wants me to buy. I think she told me it's $99.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> It seems to function like the FitBit one my wife wants me to buy. I think she told me it's $99.


 They're probably similar yeah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning D1ck Lickers

Legs and arms today so I'm just going to take it easy............fvck off lol gonna ruin them.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Morning D1ck Lickers
> 
> Legs and arms today so I'm just going to take it easy............fvck off lol gonna ruin them.


 Good luck. Watch the shreddies they might go on strike during squats. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> Good luck. Watch the shreddies they might go on strike during squats. :thumb


 I sh1t them all out yesterday lol had Cocopops this morning


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

FelonE said:


> I sh1t them all out yesterday lol had Cocopops this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 29th March 2016

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Leg Press **
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Rope Cable Curl **
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Tbar Cable Curl **
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps

** V-Bar Push Down **
- 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Triceps Machine **
- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 10 reps


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I got tired just reading that!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ares said:


> I got tired just reading that!


 Lol normal for me mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol normal for me mate


 Long time no speak mate!

Last time I was in here you were going heavy and less volume to try an pack some size on? I'm guessing this has stopped :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Long time no speak mate!
> 
> Last time I was in here you were going heavy and less volume to try an pack some size on? I'm guessing this has stopped :lol:


 I'm on superdrol/sus/npp mate with 6000 calories......put on 12lbs in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 29th March 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
> ...


 That is a long session


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> That is a long session


 90 mins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Motherlovers

Slept on the sofa last night cos I was hot and bunged up and didn't wanna wake the Mrs up with my elephant like snoring. Woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat,soaked the duvet and pillow lol fvcking rank.

Sposed to be rest day but I'm feeling good and gaining well so doing upper body again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning bummer! Massive yet?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 29th March 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
> ...


 3 day's worth of training in 90 mins? You're a psycho!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning bummer! Massive yet?


 I don't wanna get too big......just wanna tone up brother

You're looking big though ya gay


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> 3 day's worth of training in 90 mins? *You're a psycho*!!


 Funny.....that's what the pyschiatrist said too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I don't wanna get too big......just wanna tone up brother
> 
> You're looking big though ya gay


 Hmmm, toning up would be good. Is that just cardio and high reps? PMSL

I'm looking ok, flat and watery most days tbh haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Hmmm, toning up would be good. Is that just cardio and high reps? PMSL
> 
> I'm looking ok, flat and watery most days tbh haha


 Just cardio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

98kg......feeling big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pbs on everything I did lol buzzing bruv

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 30th March 2016

** Plate Loaded Bench **
- 170.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 170.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 120.0 kgs x 14 reps

** Plate Loaded Incline **
- 105.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Bent Over Db Row **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 38.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Seated Row **
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 107.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 113.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 79.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 86.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Plate Loaded Shoulder Press **
- 80.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

-22.0 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking big mate, looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking big mate, looking good


 Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have had a headache and shortness of breath since yesterday so I just did my bp and it was 141/68......will be stopping the superdrol from tomorrow.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> 98kg......feeling big
> 
> View attachment 123585


 With your weight going up and your workouts kicking ass you should have a friggin big smile it that pic bro!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> With your weight going up and your workouts kicking ass you should have a friggin big smile it that pic bro!


 I'm smiling on the inside mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Stopped Sdrol this morning cos bp is up,headaches,palpitations and evil back pumps. It's good stuff though and had great results. 2 weeks in on sus/npp now so the gains should keep coming.

Having a rest day today and will hit legs and arms tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Homie Lover Friends

Already feeling less rough from dropping sdrol. Had a rest day yesterday cos I felt I needed one but feel gtg for legs and arms today.

Gain train still flying along.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Dieseldave I'm making gains at last lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> @Dieseldave I'm making gains at last lol


 I didn't know you stopped lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I didn't know you stopped lol


 Lol was going round in circles trying to bulk on a cruise or on tren but not getting anywhere


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol was going round in circles trying to bulk on a cruise or on tren but not getting anywhere


 Good man :thumb

I've been getting all depressed looking at photos of when I was lean! But this is how the gains are made, just got to stick it out and think of the long term.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Good man :thumb
> 
> I've been getting all depressed looking at photos of when I was lean! But this is how the gains are made, just got to stick it out and think of the long term.


 Lol I don't give a sh1t about being lean atm. Build the muscle mate,worry about the podge later haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I don't give a sh1t about being lean atm. Build the muscle mate,worry about the podge later haha


 Talk to me after a year of it mate xD


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Talk to me after a year of it mate xD


 I'm planning on bulking until I'm as big as I want to be now,then I'll recomp/cut and maintain


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Sup Homie Lover Friends
> 
> Already feeling less rough from dropping sdrol. Had a rest day yesterday cos I felt I needed one but feel gtg for legs and arms today.
> 
> ...


 See if you can get that gain train to stop at my station mate, I'm still waiting on the platform


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> See if you can get that gain train to stop at my station mate, I'm still waiting on the platform


 What are you running atm?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Alright @FelonE your putting the work in mate and looking good for it, good stuff man! That legs and arm session you posted a few days ago was some crazy volume!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Alright @FelonE your putting the work in mate and looking good for it, good stuff man! That legs and arm session you posted a few days ago was some crazy volume!


 Thanks man I appreciate it, yeah bit of a volume monster lol.

Reminds me I haven't put today's workout up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 1st April 2016

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 72.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 77.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 81.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 86.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Squat And Calf Combo **
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Machine Curl **
- 54.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Dumbbell Hammer Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Lying Triceps Extension **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 7 reps

Progressed in weight on all exercises. Squat in to calf raises is done on standing calf machine,back pump was so bad I couldn't do the 8 sets I wanted to do.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Friday 1st April 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
> ...


 Jesus Christ mate! Been nervous for legs today but this gave me some motivation.

fu**ing volume for days. Most reps I tend to manage in a session is 250.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Jesus Christ mate! Been nervous for legs today but this gave me some motivation.
> 
> fu**ing volume for days. Most reps I tend to manage in a session is 250.


 Get in there......fvxk sh1t up.......take a pic or it didn't happen......and get the fvck out son


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp back down to 128/58 now the Superdrols out my system


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Friday 1st April 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
> ...


 thats all very good mate but what did you lift on your work sets?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> thats all very good mate but what did you lift on your work sets?


 Was work sets,low weight higher volume on legs


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Was work sets,low weight higher volume on legs


 just messing

my legs today was 9sets 10 reps a piece. Was going to do 10 sets but reading your post took that fckin long


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> just messing
> 
> my legs today was 9sets 10 reps a piece. Was going to do 10 sets but reading your post took that fckin long


 You little bugger,just comfort ate a big bag of Maltesers cos of you lol


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Get in there......fvxk sh1t up.......take a pic or it didn't happen......and get the fvck out son


 First time squatting since November. So I was bringing the bar out way too far to squat, anyhow I videod the previous 4 working up to 170, and on the 170 struggled for 7 reps, went to rerack, because I was out so far I didn't realise that while I had reracked one side the other was not.

My mate screamed at me, as the right side dropped fortunately was there to catch before the weights slid off, nearly snapped the safety bar as it bounced off it - bent as hell. Fortunately it didn't go through my floor as he was there. I really really wish it was filmed- an ultimate guide on how not to rerack.

Other than that form wasn't too bad considering time off, only soreness in traps from holding the bar, and some tightness in lower back. Legs could've managed another few reps so that's good.

Oh and the floor was trembling like hell as I was squatting. Maybe I'll stick to the gym for squatting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> First time squatting since November. So I was bringing the bar out way too far to squat, anyhow I videod the previous 4 working up to 170, and on the 170 struggled for 7 reps, went to rerack, because I was out so far I didn't realise that while I had reracked one side the other was not.
> 
> My mate screamed at me, as the right side dropped fortunately was there to catch before the weights slid off, nearly snapped the safety bar as it bounced off it - bent as hell. Fortunately it didn't go through my floor as he was there. I really really wish it was filmed- an ultimate guide on how not to rerack.
> 
> ...


 Fvvvck lol I didn't make it back up on a squat once,went to just drop it on the safety bar but missed and it nearly went through the gym floor haha


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvvvck lol I didn't make it back up on a squat once,went to just drop it on the safety bar but missed and it nearly went through the gym floor haha


 Jesus mate! Bet that made some noise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Off to the all you can eat lol pics to follow.......man vs food motherfvckers


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bp back down to 128/58 now the Superdrols out my system


 How's the sd been for you mate? I just ordered another pot for my cut starting in 2 weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 1...shredded chicken and egg fried rice.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vegetable spring rolls and noodles


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Vegetable spring rolls and noodles
> 
> View attachment 123725


 Needs brotein bro!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Get a bit of curry sauce over those noodles lad. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit disappointed tbh,was fvcking hot in there and put me off my stride. Managed 4 mains and 1 dessert this time.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> What are you running atm?


 For the last few weeks just 200mg test a week, now just one pin of 200mg 2 days ago and nothing till the 14th. Have labs, can't be high or doc will cut back. Got an increase to 400mg a week and 6 weeks of Havoc after labs though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not saying I'm hench or anything.......but I'm hench.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking decent mate good work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> Looking decent mate good work.


 Cheers Boss


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not saying I'm hench or anything.......but I'm hench.
> 
> View attachment 123756
> 
> ...


 Size and conditioning is looking great. Keep it going bud!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Size and conditioning is looking great. Keep it going bud!


 Thanks mate,obviously looking a bit softer but that's to be expected


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate,obviously looking a bit softer but that's to be expected


 Yeah I look softer until I workout or take a shot of slin.

I dropped the carbs past few days to help drop some water to help sleep apnea. Has worked a treat, much better quality sleep now. A tan has made me look leaner too.

I will shortly break 17 stone which was my target weight, not even halfway into cycle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Yeah I look softer until I workout or take a shot of slin.
> 
> I dropped the carbs past few days to help drop some water to help sleep apnea. Has worked a treat, much better quality sleep now. A tan has made me look leaner too.
> 
> I will shortly break 17 stone which was my target weight, not even halfway into cycle.


 Going good then mate. My target weight for this whole blast was 220lbs and I'm there 3 weeks in.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Going good then mate. My target weight for this whole blast was 220lbs and I'm there 3 weeks in.


 Haha, i can see you hitting 240lbs then.

I am going to try and hit 17.5 stone,

I had a well embarrassing situation the other day, filled my car up with fuel, dropped my fuel cap. Bent down to pick it up, my trousers split all the way through the crotch bit. That's how I know I have the biggest legs I have ever had, as these had always been my bulking trousers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha, i can see you hitting 240lbs then.
> 
> I am going to try and hit 17.5 stone,
> 
> I had a well embarrassing situation the other day, filled my car up with fuel, dropped my fuel cap. Bent down to pick it up, my trousers split all the way through the crotch bit. That's how I know I have the biggest legs I have ever had, as these had always been my bulking trousers.


 I've split so many pairs of boxers and my best jeans while bulking lol ended up going shopping with a big split in the crotch of my jeans and didn't even know......twwwwat


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Where you at @FelonE, all good?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Plate said:


> Where you at @FelonE, all good?


 Hummmmm....was thinking the same.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Where you at @FelonE, all good?


 Yes brother. Been a bit crazy last few days. Split up with my Mrs and moved back to North Devon lol happy days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hummmmm....was thinking the same.......


 I'm ok Flubs me old mucker lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yes brother. Been a bit crazy last few days. Split up with my Mrs and moved back to North Devon lol happy days


 Thats sh1t mate hope you get ya Sen sorted


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You crossed my mind today in the gym lad, was in the middle of a set and suddenly thought 'I haven't seen FelonE post in a while.' :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Yes brother. Been a bit crazy last few days. Split up with my Mrs and moved back to North Devon lol happy days


 Hope everything is cool with you bro.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yes brother. Been a bit crazy last few days. Split up with my Mrs and moved back to North Devon lol happy days


 I hope they have a decent gym there, no slacking, keep your head in the game.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol cheers lads. Back with an ex,best girl I've been with so everything is sweet. We were together about 10 years ago when I was wild so it didn't work but I'm good and positive etc we've just clicked.

Don't worry she loves the gains and said I better get back in my routine. Last Mrs didn't appreciate the gains at all haha

Start my new gym on Tuesday


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sounds positive, good to hear it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers lads. Back with an ex,best girl I've been with so everything is sweet. We were together about 10 years ago when I was wild so it didn't work but I'm good and positive etc we've just clicked.
> 
> Don't worry she loves the gains and said I better get back in my routine. Last Mrs didn't appreciate the gains at all haha
> 
> Start my new gym on Tuesday


 Upgraded your Mrs in the space of a week, I like your style. :lol:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers lads. Back with an ex,best girl I've been with so everything is sweet. We were together about 10 years ago when I was wild so it didn't work but I'm good and positive etc we've just clicked.
> 
> Don't worry she loves the gains and said I better get back in my routine. Last Mrs didn't appreciate the gains at all haha
> 
> Start my new gym on Tuesday


 Good to hear all is well buddy. Keep smashing it bro.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers lads. Back with an ex,best girl I've been with so everything is sweet. We were together about 10 years ago when I was wild so it didn't work but I'm good and positive etc we've just clicked.
> 
> Don't worry she loves the gains and said I better get back in my routine. Last Mrs didn't appreciate the gains at all haha
> 
> Start my new gym on Tuesday


 Thats it pal, I keep telling mine if she doesn't up her game she will be traded in..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Upgraded your Mrs in the space of a week, I like your style. :lol:


 How we roll son lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ares said:


> Sounds positive, good to hear it


 Definitely mate. Can't be dealing with a Mrs who's bringing me down with the constant moods and being fvcking miserable lol TAXI


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Thats it pal, I keep telling mine if she doesn't up her game she will be traded in..


 Lol that's the way brother


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news but sounds like it's all worked out well.

Hope you're well anyway!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear your news but sounds like it's all worked out well.
> 
> Hope you're well anyway!


 Couldn't of worked any better lol.

I'm great cheers mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Felon, I'm glad you're ok...was a bit concerned. Devon is lovely. I lived down there for a while when I was a youngster, I was sent there when my family died. I really enjoyed it. I hope you can settle in alright once the excitement of the move fades, I wouldn't want you to be unhappy. Glad you've got a gal. Be happy you biscuit munching boy :thumb x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Felon, I'm glad you're ok...was a bit concerned. Devon is lovely. I lived down there for a while when I was a youngster, I was sent there when my family died. I really enjoyed it. I hope you can settle in alright once the excitement of the move fades, I wouldn't want you to be unhappy. Glad you've got a gal. Be happy you biscuit munching boy :thumb x


 Thanks mate really appreciate it. Feel like a weight has been lifted moving down here. This girl is perfect for me. Happiest I've been in a loooong time haha x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate really appreciate it. Feel like a weight has been lifted moving down here. This girl is perfect for me. Happiest I've been in a loooong time haha x


 Wahaaaaayyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol cheers lads. Back with an ex,best girl I've been with so everything is sweet. We were together about 10 years ago when I was wild so it didn't work but I'm good and positive etc we've just clicked.
> 
> Don't worry she loves the gains and said I better get back in my routine. Last Mrs didn't appreciate the gains at all haha
> 
> Start my new gym on Tuesday


 fu**ing hell you move fast bro :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@FelonE pics of new bird or you are sleeping on @duranmans Disney themed pullout bed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> fu**ing hell you move fast bro :lol:


 Bitches love gains lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @FelonE pics of new bird or you are sleeping on @duranmans Disney themed pullout bed


 Busted lol lovely bed though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

All is good. Joined a gym now,lot to do today so will be going and fvxking sh1t up tomorrow,can't fvcking wait lol had a week off and lost weight.

Back to business now.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Morning Fvckers
> 
> All is good. Joined a gym now,lot to do today so will be going and fvxking sh1t up tomorrow,can't fvcking wait lol had a week off and lost weight.
> 
> Back to business now.


 New missus, new gym, new energy, life is good mate. Really glad for ya.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't even know you yet I feel like I've missed your presence


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> New missus, new gym, new energy, life is good mate. Really glad for ya.


 Thanks mate. Feel like a new more energised me lol loving it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Feel like a new more energised me lol loving it.


 I thought you would be feeling more tired really....you know.....with all the extra cardio you must be doing? :whistling: :lol:

sorryforbeingrudebytheway......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I thought you would be feeling more tired really....you know.....with all the extra cardio you must be doing? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> sorryforbeingrudebytheway......


 Hit the nail on the head mate lol her sex drive is higher than mine.....that's a fvcking first lol fvcking wasting away here haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

So after the crazy week I stopped the sus/npp cos I had a lot of stuff going and haven't eaten loads or trained.

Currently cruising on 125mg test and eating more again now I'm settled again.

Really can't wait for upper day tomorrow haha gains


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you and the ex mate, but glad you ok!

Get head down and train harder than ever.

You keep Jinx?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sorry to hear about you and the ex mate, but glad you ok!
> 
> Get head down and train harder than ever.
> 
> You keep Jinx?


 Don't be sorry mate,was the best I've ever done lol.

No she kept her


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Don't be sorry mate,was the best I've ever done lol.
> 
> No she kept her


 Well I'm glad you are ok mate, been through sane myself recently so I know it ain't easy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Weighed in at 15stone 2lbs so haven't lost too much weight this last week. Back in the gym for upper body day........can't fooking wait!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper body day done at my new gym. Everyone was nice and friendly. Some juiceheads there I was chatting to lol my kind of gym.

Legs and arms tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashed legs and arms today. Hurting but it feels good.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Smashed legs and arms today. Hurting but it feels good.


 Back to making gainz in no time! You might be able to crack a smile on your photos now your happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wardz said:


> Back to making gainz in no time! You might be able to crack a smile on your photos now your happy


 All kinds of gains lol I'm smiling on the inside mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Upper body day done at my new gym. Everyone was nice and friendly. Some juiceheads there I was chatting to lol my kind of gym.
> 
> Legs and arms tomorrow


 Where you been bro?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Making wrist gainz LOL


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Missed a few pages, how you getting on bud?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Tosspots

Smashed chest and triceps today. Jabbed 250 sus and 100 tren a this morning,looking to lean out slightly for summer and bulk winter time.

Haven't counted cals for 3 weeks but rather eating by instinct


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Haven't counted cals for 3 weeks but rather eating by instinct


 How are you finding it ? I am starting to think I would be better off switching to this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> How are you finding it ? I am starting to think I would be better off switching to this.


 No different mate tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So.....just done my bp for the first time in weeks and now with no beetroot it's 127/56. Obviously the change of Mrs and environment has lessened the stress lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> So.....just done my bp for the first time in weeks and now with no beetroot it's 127/56. Obviously the change of Mrs and environment has lessened the stress lol


 What happened with the missus mate ???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> What happened with the missus mate ???


 Sacked her mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sacked her mate


 Care to explain or best left. Sorry to hear it though mate.

Im always avalible for a shag if u need HAHAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Care to explain or best left. Sorry to hear it though mate.
> 
> Im always avalible for a shag if u need HAHAHAHA


 She was a dull,boring soul sapping,moody cvnt lol. Lifes too short for that shizzle.

Thanks for the offer but getting laid multiple times a day lol life is good


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@FelonE noticed you were running bodyconscious SD

how did you find it?

i ran the fusion supps methdrol (sd clone) and it was absolute dog sh1t, pure bunk....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello me old mucker, not seen many posts of late. How's training going?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> @FelonE noticed you were running bodyconscious SD
> 
> how did you find it?
> 
> i ran the fusion supps methdrol (sd clone) and it was absolute dog sh1t, pure bunk....


 Was great mate. Felt like death after about 2.5 weeks but put on size and strength


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hello me old mucker, not seen many posts of late. How's training going?


 Hello mate. Got a life now so not on as much.

Training is going well,at a new gym with a lot of competitive powerlifters and some bodybuilders so it's very motivating.

Hows you anyway? Still training hard?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate. Got a life now so not on as much.
> 
> Training is going well,at a new gym with a lot of competitive powerlifters and some bodybuilders so it's very motivating.
> 
> Hows you anyway? Still training hard?


 Nice one mate.... A good gym can make all of the difference motivationally, especially when they are a good crowd in there. :thumbup1:

Yeah it's going great, I'm starting to resemble my old self before my injuries it's a lot of hard work though ... I've posted a couple of snaps up in my log which I took today. I still have a way to go though lol  Don't be a stranger on here, keep on posting progress up mate. I always followed from afar.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate. Got a life now so not on as much.
> 
> Training is going well,at a new gym with a lot of competitive powerlifters and some bodybuilders so it's very motivating.
> 
> Hows you anyway? Still training hard?


 Thought you'd f**ked off cos the pressure of judging the 12 week transformation had got to you!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Thought you'd f**ked off cos the pressure of judging the 12 week transformation had got to you!!


 Lol no mate. Just shagging non stop haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders done

Db press

Machine hammer grip press

Machine press

Upright rows

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

Pumped as fvck. Jabbed 250ml sus and 100mg tren a on Monday. Jabbed 100mg tren a on Wednesday and will do same tomorrow.

Cals are at 2200.

Have a good one peeps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got about 6 hrs sleep and had some crazy dream that I now can't remember.....gotta love tren lol

On the plus side......morning abs lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upgraded Mrs.......Upgraded dinners lol

Sweet potato chips,steak and salad.......she's getting laid tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And the cat can fvck off


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Got about 6 hrs sleep and had some crazy dream that I now can't remember.....gotta love tren lol
> 
> On the plus side......morning abs lol
> 
> View attachment 125234


 I spy with my little eye something beginning with v....

good veins pal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with v....
> 
> good veins pal


 Phew thought you could see my vagina lol

Cheers mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

How you getting on mate  Ain't stopped in here for a while.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got about 6 hrs sleep and had some crazy dream that I now can't remember.....gotta love tren lol
> 
> On the plus side......morning abs lol
> 
> View attachment 125234


 You're definitely looking happier.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> You're definitely looking happier.


 I can see that as well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You're definitely looking happier.


 Lol just woke up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I can see that as well


 Sod off you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> How you getting on mate  Ain't stopped in here for a while.


 Loving life mate. New Mrs,great sex,good food,gym and steroids. Life is good haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest and truceps smashed. Great session


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Loving life mate. New Mrs,great sex,good food,gym and steroids. Life is good haha


 Just read back through that you got rid of the old one. As they say, all's well that ends well


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chest and *truceps* smashed. Great session


 The peace-making muscles :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> The peace-making muscles :lol:


 Lol didn't notice that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So now I'm settled and life is good again I'll be running a bulk cycle soon.

Thinking test and deca with superdrol kicker. Superdrol by Bodyconcious again as it was good last time and oils will be Taylormade. Looking to get back to around or over 16 stone........happy days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calories will be......everything in sight haha


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> So now I'm settled and life is good again I'll be running a bulk cycle soon.
> 
> Thinking test and deca with superdrol kicker. Superdrol by Bodyconcious again as it was good last time and oils will be Taylormade. Looking to get back to around or over 16 stone........happy days.


 Keep reading good things about Taylormade.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Keep reading good things about Taylormade.


 Same mate,some people in great shape using too who obviously wouldn't risk fvcking their physique up with sh1t stuff lol Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Being a nosey c**t, what happened?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Being a nosey c**t, what happened?


 With what mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dipsh1ts lol

Back/bis today

Suns out,vest on....gonna be a good day (probably put my back out now I've said that)

Have a good one UKM


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> With what mate?


 Mrs situation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Mrs situation


 Nosey cvnt lol

Basically I got out of jail after doing 3 and a half years out of 4 and a half and met the ex. She was quite quiet and didn't drink or go out clubbing etc so I thought that's cool cos I don't wanna be doing that either.

Anyway life was so quietand uneventful that it helped me stay out of trouble etc and I got in to the gym and eating properly.

The problem was this girl was so fvcking dull and boring and all she wanted to do was smoke weed (I don't smoke it). Tried to leave her but she cut herself (I attract nutters lol) so I stayed cos I felt bad.

Anyhoo I stayed for four year,sleeping on the sofa for the few months. We weren't having sex and my sex drive had gone....was a bit worried about that last bit tbh.

An ex messaged me and we started chatting. We'd been together about 12yrs ago when I was a lunatic and she couldn't cope with me. I told her how different I am now and how positive I am etc.

We decided to give it a go. Been with her four weeks now,sex drive is off the charts same as hers and life is great mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back and biceps done.

Vgrip pulldowns

Underhand grip pulldown

Widegrip seated rows

Underhand grip seated rows

Db curls

Curl machine curls

Db hammer curls

4 sets on all. Between 10 and 20 reps.

Was pumped,painful but nice lol. Good session.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Breakfast was 8 weetabix with 500ml whole milk and a spoonful of honey.

Second meal postworkout was 2 scoops of whey with 500ml whole milk and 100g oats.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Ukm Natty Crew

Weighed in at 211lbs this morning

Shoulders today.....gonna be emotional

Have a good un


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders done

Smith machine press

Machine press

Machine press front grip

Lat raises

Rear delts

Good session,was hot as fvck in the gym so was moist as fvck.............as always


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Breakfast was 8 weetabix with 500ml whole milk and a spoonful of honey.
> 
> Second meal postworkout was 2 scoops of whey with 500ml whole milk and 100g oats.


 Love weetabix, never seen them over here, also ate them as a kid with butter on them too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Love weetabix, never seen them over here, also ate them as a kid with butter on them too


 With butter on?....what kind of absolute madness is this?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> With butter on?....what kind of absolute madness is this?


 Poor kid madness. Also remember eating bread and dripping as a kid....how the fuk I don't have blocked arteries I have no idea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Poor kid madness. Also remember eating bread and dripping as a kid....how the fuk I don't have blocked arteries I have no idea


 Super Noodles with beans in when I was a pauper


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Super Noodles with beans in when I was a pauper


 Can of beans, tuna and maybe a bit of cheese if I had a few quid left over (uni).


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Super Noodles with beans in when I was a pauper





Simon 88 said:


> Can of beans, tuna and maybe a bit of cheese if I had a few quid left over (uni).


 I've been dieting too long cos both of these sound like absolute heaven! :huh:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Keeks said:


> I've been dieting too long cos both of these sound like absolute heaven! :huh:


 Haha, that was my stingy student diet so I could afford 15 quid a night out 3 x a week, and a kebab on the way home.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Can of beans, tuna and maybe a bit of cheese if I had a few quid left over (uni).


 Ghetto dinners lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> I've been dieting too long cos both of these sound like absolute heaven! :huh:


 Lol how long left now?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ghetto dinners lol


 More fun in Regal, Lava and Purple Turtle (I'm sure you're familiar with your Oxford past).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> More fun in Regal, Lava and Purple Turtle (I'm sure you're familiar with your Oxford past).


 Mc'd at a dnb night in Regal lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mc'd at a dnb night in Regal lol


 Haha shame it got closed down.

Miss cowley road and all the sh1t that went on on it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving my upgraded Mrs. Sat watching telly and she just plays with me nob lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha shame it got closed down.
> 
> Miss cowley road and all the sh1t that went on on it.


 Mc'd at The Bully and the O2 on Cowley Road too haha best road in Oxford


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mc'd at The Bully and the O2 on Cowley Road too haha best road in Oxford


 Fuzzy Ducks was ace in O2.

Def lived up to its rep as the easiest club in Britain to get laid in 2012.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Loving my upgraded Mrs. Sat watching telly and she just plays with me nob lol
> 
> View attachment 125675


 Thanks for sharing. Just as long as she doesn't do that with big daddy ste. Or Stephanie as you called him/her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just as long as she doesn't do that with big daddy ste. Or Stephanie as you called him/her.


 Lol that's ok.

She ain't in to girls mate haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's ok.
> 
> She ain't in to girls mate haha


 I told him my gf doesn't dig blue mohawks and appreciates a guy that ACTUALLY looks like he lifts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> I told him my gf doesn't dig blue mohawks and appreciates a guy that ACTUALLY looks like he lifts.


 No likes left ffs lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No likes left ffs lol


 Who cares mate, I have never laughed out loud so much at work in my life. Can you get it stickyed (joking).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Who cares mate, I have never laughed out loud so much at work in my life. Can you get it stickyed (joking).


 If I could I would.

I'd call it 'The Anti-Depression Thread'


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Big daddy FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Big daddy FelonE


 Get ready for the TransFVCKOFFformation


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Loving my upgraded Mrs. Sat watching telly and she just plays with me nob lol
> 
> View attachment 125675


 Nice bit of leg, keep her away from big daddy ste if you want to keep her bro :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Nice bit of leg, keep her away from big daddy ste if you want to keep her bro :lol:


 Thanks mate I've been training them hard......oh wait lol

I'll deflower that little poofter


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate I've been training them hard......oh wait lol
> 
> I'll deflower that little poofter


 Tell her to move her leg it's in the way but can tell mate xxx

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Tell her to move her leg it's in the way but can tell mate xxx
> 
> :lol:


 Lol inconsiderate cvnt she is


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha shame it got closed down.
> 
> Miss cowley road and all the sh1t that went on on it.


 You from Ox too mate?

Back in primary school I remember a joke: 'what's the capital of Pakistan?.... Cowley Rd' was hilarious as a 5 year old"

still stands :lol:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> You from Ox too mate?
> 
> Back in primary school I remember a joke: 'what's the capital of Pakistan?.... Cowley Rd' was hilarious as a 5 year old"
> 
> still stands :lol:


 I was at uni there but live in Chinnor now, in Oxford a lot of the time though.

used to live in temple Cowley.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> I was at uni there but live in Chinnor now, in Oxford a lot of the time though.
> 
> used to live in *temple Cowley*.


 Was my old middle school!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Was my old middle school!


 Small place a lot of connected people to Oxford on here. Great place!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Small place a lot of connected people to Oxford on here. Great place!


 Yes, so far you, @FelonE @BoomTime And me.. Anyone else?!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes, so far you, @FelonE @BoomTime And me.. Anyone else?!!


 @Tomahawk


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol how long left now?


 2 weeks tomorrow until show day, then another week if I qualify for the Brits. Then I'm gonna eat biscuits!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not long then mate. Bet you can't wait to eat biscuits lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad your getting on well with new missus HAHAHAHA.

Hope shes sleeping in spare room when i visit so we can have some ALONE time bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha moist I love it keep up the grind buddy


 Lol always mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Glad your getting on well with new missus HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Hope shes sleeping in spare room when i visit so we can have some ALONE time bud


 Oh she will be don't worry


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Not long then mate. Bet you can't wait to eat biscuits lol


 Too right! And a lot of other things too! All I seem to think about at the minute is food!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Too right! And a lot of other things too! All I seem to think about at the minute is food!


 Lol always the way when you can't have it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me today after 8 weetabix.

Weighed 212lbs this morning (before food and drink )

Haven't counted calorie or macro in a month lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feel like sh1t after doing pills with the Mrs last night lol

Don't miss this feeling at all,won't be doing em again.

Forcing my food down and am not hungry in the slightest


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Feel like sh1t after doing pills with the Mrs last night lol
> 
> Don't miss this feeling at all,won't be doing em again.
> 
> Forcing my food down and am not hungry in the slightest


 Mate I'm on the same boat went for a few drinks after my last exam yesterday ended up on the proper and £150 down. Feeling like total shyt all I've had is a Burger King. Hardly got training this week either for studying. Poor way to end a bulk! Feel like I've undone a weeks hard work lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Mate I'm on the same boat went for a few drinks after my last exam yesterday ended up on the proper and £150 down. Feeling like total shyt all I've had is a Burger King. Hardly got training this week either for studying. Poor way to end a bulk! Feel like I've undone a weeks hard work lol.


 No good is it mate


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No good is it mate


 Reminds me why I don't do it anymore!

was only out cause a few of the lads are calling it a day after this year so I'll no see them again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Reminds me why I don't do it anymore!
> 
> was only out cause a few of the lads are calling it a day after this year so I'll no see them again.


 Same mate,felt better on pre-workout tbh lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Family

Had a decent sleep last night,getting the food in today and chest/tris tomorrow.........can't wait.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner tonight was......

2 big portions of cod with peas and a sh1tload of mash all mixed in a big bowl with brown sauce lol

Eaten as sandwiches with 4 slices of bread and butter (prison style)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Dinner tonight was......
> 
> 2 big portions of cod with peas and a sh1tload of mash all mixed in a big bowl with brown sauce lol
> 
> Eaten as sandwiches with 4 slices of bread and butter (prison style)


 That sounds disgusting. I like all tge ingredients but together no.

Did you eat them in the famous blue prison pants?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dinner tonight was......
> 
> 2 big portions of cod with peas and a sh1tload of mash all mixed in a big bowl with brown sauce lol
> 
> Eaten as sandwiches with 4 slices of bread and butter (prison style)


 You back bulking or cutting?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That sounds disgusting. I like all tge ingredients but together no.
> 
> Did you eat them in the famous blue prison pants?


 It's just food brah.............fvck the taste lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> You back bulking or cutting?


 Cruising and just eating what I want,gaining slowly it seems


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Me today after 8 weetabix.
> 
> Weighed 212lbs this morning (before food and drink )
> 
> ...


 Looking good, shoulders and legs are popping out.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dinner tonight was......
> 
> *2 big portions of cod with peas and a sh1tload of mash all mixed in a big bowl with brown sauce lol*
> 
> *Eaten as sandwiches with 4 slices of bread and butter (prison style)*


 So it's true what they say about you. You are a psychopath......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Looking good, shoulders and legs are popping out.


 Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> So it's true what they say about you. You are a psychopath......


 Yes it is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just added up my daily calories I've been getting since I stopped counting cals and its 4200.....my maintenance amount.

Been doing this so long I know how much to eat without counting now.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Just added up my daily calories I've been getting since I stopped counting cals and its 4200.....my maintenance amount.
> 
> Been doing this so long I know how much to eat without counting now.


 I'd be fat as a horse on 4200 calories a day bro!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> I'd be fat as a horse on 4200 calories a day bro!


 I didn't even get fat on 6500 lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> I didn't even get fat on 6500 lol


 Lucky you bro! Enjoy all that lovely food. I only wish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Lucky you bro! Enjoy all that lovely food. I only wish


 I will lol pretty lucky in that respect


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Weighed 214lbs this morning,getting bigger

Didn't go gym yesterday cos had a lot to do and couldn't be assed. Catching up today with chest/shoulders triceps

Have a good one fvckers


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just added up my daily calories I've been getting since I stopped counting cals and its 4200.....my maintenance amount.
> 
> Been doing this so long I know how much to eat without counting now.


 Fat bastard lol

What you eating to hit that?

Proper struggling to get my kcals over 3500 without eating s**t for some reason fck knows how i hit 6000+ before


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Fat bastard lol
> 
> What you eating to hit that?
> 
> Proper struggling to get my kcals over 3500 without eating s**t for some reason fck knows how i hit 6000+ before


 8 weetabix for breakfast with 500ml whole milk

Shake with 500ml whole milk and 130g oats

Two peanut butter sarnies

Dinner

Same shake as earlier


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 8 weetabix for breakfast with 500ml whole milk
> 
> Shake with 500ml whole milk and 130g oats
> 
> ...


 How big is your bowl to fit 8 wheatabix in!?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How big is your bowl to fit 8 wheatabix in!?


 Cake mixing bowl


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

HAHAHAH i use a large tupperware "Must be upper class me"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAH i use a large tupperware "Must be upper class me"


 Posh [email protected] lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Lifters............and Ste

Aching from yesterdays chest/shoulders session. After having 5 days off I felt strong and am gaining weight so I'm gonna be doing three days a week for a bit. Mon-Chest/shoulders Wed-Back/arms Fri-Legs. Obviously the extra rest days I'm growing more

Have a good day people


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning mate, hope its all going good in here!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Lifters............and Ste
> 
> Aching from yesterdays chest/shoulders session. After having 5 days off I felt strong and am gaining weight so I'm gonna be doing three days a week for a bit. Mon-Chest/shoulders Wed-Back/arms Fri-Legs. Obviously the extra rest days I'm growing more
> 
> Have a good day people


 Lazy shiit


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> *Morning Lifters............and Ste*
> 
> Aching from yesterdays chest/shoulders session. After having 5 days off I felt strong and am gaining weight so I'm gonna be doing three days a week for a bit. Mon-Chest/shoulders Wed-Back/arms Fri-Legs. Obviously the extra rest days I'm growing more
> 
> Have a good day people


 ROFL. If you were a woman, You would become such a cruel mother in law


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Morning mate, hope its all going good in here!


 Morning mate. All is well. Hows you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Lazy shiit


 Lol just thinking of the gains. I'd train all day every day if I could but Id lose weight so quick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> ROFL. If you were a woman, You would become such a cruel mother in law


 I'm a b1tch lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. All is well. Hows you?


 All good thanks, back on lean bulk so enjoying food again haha just never get time to come on here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> All good thanks, back on lean bulk so enjoying food again haha just never get time to come on here


 Ideal mate. Gains all round


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pic from today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBFUI2riyZK6%2F


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day b1tches.........they're in bits lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sick ****s

Legs are killing from yesterday's session

Ham curls-8 sets going from light weight high reps up to heavy weight low reps

Leg ext- 8 sets going from light weight high reps up to heavy weight low reps

Hack squat-Wide stance for 4 sets

Hack squat-Narrow stance for 4 sets

Leg press-4 sets heavy (machine)

Did 4 sets of standing calf raises between every set............they were on fire lol

Off to Butlins for 5 days on Monday with unlimited food so will be fully eating fvcking everything there haha.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sick ****s
> 
> Legs are killing from yesterday's session
> 
> ...


 Butlins? f**k me I though that was a prison not a holiday :lol:

cant believe its still going haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Butlins? f**k me I though that was a prison not a holiday :lol:
> 
> cant believe its still going haha


 Lol gonna make all kinda fvcking gains son haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sick ****s
> 
> Legs are killing from yesterday's session
> 
> ...


 Not sure if unlimited food at butlins is a good thing?? Least the sun is out. Enjoy.

Legs looking fu**ing enormous mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Not sure if unlimited food at butlins is a good thing?? Least the sun is out. Enjoy.
> 
> Legs looking fu**ing enormous mate.


 Food there is ok.......gonna fvcking beast my portions lol last time I was getting dirty looks cos of all the food,and I didn't even lift then lol they're in fvcking trouble this time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate


 Can't be far off rubbing when you walk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Can't be far off rubbing when you walk!


 They chaffe in hot weather lol had to vaseline the inside of the tops of my thighs last summer cos it got well sore


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Famalam

Weighed in at 216lbs this morning.

Still cruising on 175mg test,been 3 weeks now and still gaining well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1theads

Off to Butlins today for 5 days. Free food so I've set myself a 'See how much I can put on in 5 days' challenge lol starting weight is 15stone 6 (216lbs).


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sick ****s
> 
> Legs are killing from yesterday's session
> 
> ...


 Which butlins mate? I'm going Minehead in a months time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Which butlins mate? I'm going Minehead in a months time


 Minehead mate lol


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Think ive injured my wrist jerking it to felons recent photos.

No but seriously, f**k my wrist, wrap it up and crack on with back day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Think ive injured my wrist jerking it to felons recent photos.
> 
> No but seriously, f**k my wrist, wrap it up and crack on with back day?


 Yep. Crack on son


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Minehead mate lol


 Have a good one and leave me some food ffs :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Have a good one and leave me some food ffs :whistling:


 Cheers mate. Just been swimming and went down all tje water slides haha

Will do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate!!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FREEEEEEEEEEEE FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well well well......Sup Gaylords

Back from Butlins,have been piling a ridiculous amount of food until I had belly ache every time. No training since last week.

Weighed 216lbs before I left

Went all out for the gains and this morning weighed........drum roll..............217lbs ffs lol bloody metabolism


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello poofters

Gonna do a few weeks on 20mg superdrol and 250 sus for a few lbs of gains. Wanna hit 16 stone. Not too far off but will weigh in the morning and see where I'm at.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hello poofters
> 
> Gonna do a few weeks on 20mg superdrol and 250 sus for a few lbs of gains. Wanna hit 16 stone. Not too far off but will weigh in the morning and see where I'm at.


 What brand superdrol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> What brand superdrol?


 Body Concious mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Weighed in at 217.8lbs this morning.

Sat watching telly last night and the Mrs said I'm looking massive these days lol not quite,getting there though.

Back and arms today.

Have a good one peeps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym and catch the Mrs cutting the grass in one of my gym vests....cruising for a bruising she is lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym and catch the Mrs cutting the grass in one of my gym vests....cruising for a bruising she is lol
> 
> View attachment 127248


 Smash her mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Smash her mate


 She's lucky to be alive mate tbh if it wasn't for the fact I'd lose the fight I'd start one


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She's lucky to be alive mate tbh if it wasn't for the fact I'd lose the fight I'd start one


 Just triangle choke the cheeky cow, TBH THOUGH if it was my wife i would be more turned on LOL as it would drown her and only be bra and knickers on under neith "For about ten seconds


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Just triangle choke the cheeky cow, TBH THOUGH if it was my wife i would be more turned on LOL as it would drown her and only be bra and knickers on under neith "For about ten seconds


 Lol I know that one,she walks round in my vests and t-shirts with fvck all on underneath...........just wanna jump her ha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know that one,she walks round in my vests and t-shirts with fvck all on underneath...........just wanna jump her ha


 ITS TERRIBLE HOW THEY TREAT US MATE, WALKING AROUND LIKE THAT.

How am i ment to function normally when i have a 5ft1 and 110lb half naked women walking around making my NATURAL impulses come to live MAKES ME SICK


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> ITS TERRIBLE HOW THEY TREAT US MATE, WALKING AROUND LIKE THAT.
> 
> How am i ment to function normally when i have a 5ft1 and 110lb half naked women walking around making my NATURAL impulses come to live MAKES ME SICK


 Full rapemode lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Full rapemode lol


 10 year prison sentence and worth every second LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> 10 year prison sentence and worth every second LOL


 Agreed h34r:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Weighed in at 218.4lbs this morning,going in the right direction.

Rest day today.

Just demolished half a pack of double chocolate digestives...750 cals right there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post leg day. Weighed 219lbs this morning.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Post leg day. Weighed 219lbs this morning.
> 
> View attachment 127384


 Sponsored by huggies mate? :lol:

Looking good, quads always a strong point.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym and catch the Mrs cutting the grass in one of my gym vests....cruising for a bruising she is lol
> 
> View attachment 127248


 should have bent her over, head on the goal line and every time you smash into her shout "GOAL"

then leave her in bits while you chill on the swing

anyway hope all is well mate, still making dem gainz x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Sponsored by huggies mate? :lol:
> 
> Looking good, quads always a strong point.


 Lol I am getting old mate

Cheers buddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> should have bent her over, head on the goal line and every time you smash into her shout "GOAL"
> 
> then leave her in bits while you chill on the swing
> 
> anyway hope all is well mate, still making dem gainz x


 Lol you nutter. All is good mate,hope ya well xxxxx xxxxx


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Back from the gym and catch the Mrs cutting the grass in one of my gym vests....cruising for a bruising she is lol
> 
> View attachment 127248


 Nice sex swing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Nice sex swing!


 Lol cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Weight up to 220lbs this morning,still looking lean.....Happy days


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

been a while since ive been on here only recently came back but youve put on some size mate and staying lean, keep it up big lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> been a while since ive been on here only recently came back but youve put on some size mate and staying lean, keep it up big lad


 Cheers mate. Just trying to hit my goal size now,dunno how I stay lean tbh lol


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

aha good genetics, looking well though mate what you running atm?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> aha good genetics, looking well though mate what you running atm?


 Thanks

Was cruising on 175mg sus but last Monday upped it to 250 and added 20mg Superdrol.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thanks
> 
> Was cruising on 175mg sus but last Monday upped it to 250 and added 20mg Superdrol.


 Bloody hell them low doses an still gaining thats nuts

An stuff superdrol aha that stuff makes me feel like death


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

little_johnson said:


> Bloody hell them low doses an still gaining thats nuts
> 
> An stuff superdrol aha that stuff makes me feel like death


 I never really do big doses mate. Yeah had to stop after 2.5 weeks last time cos I felt like sh1t lol


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I never really do big doses mate. Yeah had to stop after 2.5 weeks last time cos I felt like sh1t lol


 Thats good though most make up for there poor diet thinking more is better an first an last time i had it, it ruined my appetite, if i tried eating past the fullness id throw up, p*ss was like lucozade orange on 3/4 liters a day an bp went sky high!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Famalam

Weighed in at 221lbs this morning....biggest I've ever been

#gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon Folks.

Weighed in at 222.2lbs this morning

Smashed chest and shoulders earlier

Food getting smashed in too

Have a good un all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Biggest I've ever been 222lbs


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Biggest I've ever been 222lbs
> 
> View attachment 127775


 Do you even lift mate  All that and you still can't break a smile.....here's a couple for ya   . Looking huge mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Do you even lift mate  All that and you still can't break a smile.....here's a couple for ya   . Looking huge mate!


 Fvck smiling.....smilings for pussys lol

Cheers bro


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks
> 
> Was cruising on 175mg sus but last Monday upped it to 250 and added 20mg Superdrol.


 How do you find bulking on such low doses compared to your usual cycles?

just dropped down to 250mg test e PW and finding it easier to put weight on than when I was blasting 1g test and 350mg tren. Really couldn't add size on tren.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> How do you find bulking on such low doses compared to your usual cycles?
> 
> just dropped down to 250mg test e PW and finding it easier to put weight on than when I was blasting 1g test and 350mg tren. Really couldn't add size on tren.


 Finding it easier too mate. I can never bulk on tren lol do love it though


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Just triangle choke the cheeky cow, TBH THOUGH if it was my wife i would be more turned on LOL as it would drown her and only be bra and knickers on under neith "For about ten seconds


 Took me a while to realise what you were saying here

I first read it an thought you said

"it would turn me on as I'd drown her"

Got abit worried sounds abit extreme for just borrowing a vest lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Biggest I've ever been 222lbs
> 
> View attachment 127775


 Looking big bumboy

I just upped my superdrol to 30mg an it seems to of blown me right up feel big an full gonna lay off it a few weeks now tho side effects are fu**ing me lol

Upped test to 500 every 10 days tho so still on the gain train!! 16 stone here i come


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking big bumboy
> 
> I just upped my superdrol to 30mg an it seems to of blown me right up feel big an full gonna lay off it a few weeks now tho side effects are fu**ing me lol
> 
> Upped test to 500 every 10 days tho so still on the gain train!! 16 stone here i come


 Cheers sexy pants.

Back pumps and calf pumps started today, limping to the gym and back lol.

Trained back,tried deads but back pump was too much.

Hopefully we both hit 16 stone brother


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers sexy pants.
> 
> Back pumps and calf pumps started today, limping to the gym and back lol.
> 
> ...


 That bc superdrol is strong stuff, had to stop last time I was taking it as sides were too much, but was using 30mg ED, how's the sides on 20mg ED?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> That bc superdrol is strong stuff, had to stop last time I was taking it as sides were too much, but was using 30mg ED, how's the sides on 20mg ED?


 Trying hard not to jack em in due to constant heartburn,doing my head in tbh. Back pumps and calf pumps are strong atm too


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

smashing it bro

hearthburn tried some gaviscon or digestive enzyme?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Took me a while to realise what you were saying here
> 
> I first read it an thought you said
> 
> ...


 Its also a possibility


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Trying hard not to jack em in due to constant heartburn,doing my head in tbh. Back pumps and calf pumps are strong atm too


 asdas own gaviscon, slurp it str8 from da bottle

sizzzzzzzurp


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> smashing it bro
> 
> hearthburn tried some gaviscon or digestive enzyme?


 Got some Rennies earlier....has helped a bit mate.

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> asdas own gaviscon, slurp it str8 from da bottle
> 
> sizzzzzzzurp


 See above post


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> See above post


 sorry mate never noticed that, apologies

What a cunnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> sorry mate never noticed that, apologies
> 
> What a cunnt


 You wouldn't of.....only just wrote it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well good morning you sexy lot

Weighed in at 226lbs this morning,very happy with that.

Not counted a calorie or macro in 2 months now,loving it lol

Leg day today so will be getting a major sweat/pump on

Have a good day mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup peeps

Well.....I thought I wanted to be a big motherfvcker but at 226lbs atm and I'm out of breath all the time and just don't feel fit at all.

Think I'm gonna lean out a bit and see how I feel,don't wanna be under 200lbs really.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

200 lean looks and feels better

Than 220 of a marshmallow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> 200 lean looks and feels better
> 
> Than 220 of a marshmallow


 Definitely. I just feel so unfit lol like a big obese b4stard


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Definitely. I just feel so unfit lol like a big obese b4stard


 But strong as an ox I bet 

I'm felling small at 90 kg and I'm leaner than last year


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Try being a fat f**k like me right now.

Trouble climbing stairs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Try being a fat f**k like me right now.
> 
> Trouble climbing stairs
> 
> View attachment 128047


 Hardly fat lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well good day all

Started my IF diet down today.

Eating between 12 and 8pm my food is. .....

Shake with 2 scoops whey and 50g oats,200g cottage cheese

Tin of tuna with half a tin of red kidney beans

Tin of tuna with half a tin of red kidney beans

Shake with 2 scoops

Job done. Jumping on the tren tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Around 1900 cals


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well good day all
> 
> Started my IF diet down today.
> 
> ...


 I'll ,eat that tomorrow for breakfast in one meal

Where tf is the food big boy ???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'll ,eat that tomorrow for breakfast in one meal
> 
> Where tf is the food big boy ???


 Diet mode mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

what is your over all goal mate?

are you wanting to compete or just keep fit etc

looking big in ya avy mate!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sup peeps
> 
> Well.....I thought I wanted to be a big motherfvcker but at 226lbs atm and I'm out of breath all the time and just don't feel fit at all.
> 
> Think I'm gonna lean out a bit and see how I feel,don't wanna be under 200lbs really.


 I get that feeling when I'm between 17.5-18st. Not out of breath but worn out

16.5-17st is easier to carry out everyday tasks with ease but I usually sit at 17.5.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> what is your over all goal mate?
> 
> are you wanting to compete or just keep fit etc
> 
> looking big in ya avy mate!


 Just to look good tbh but may compete sometime


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I get that feeling when I'm between 17.5-18st. Not out of breath but worn out
> 
> 16.5-17st is easier to carry out everyday tasks with ease but I usually sit at 17.5.


 I wanted to be massive but even 16 stone was hard work to carry for me lol around 14 stone ripped will do


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

IME you will acclimatise to the extra weight but it might take time.

As long as the weight gain is fairly gradual and you keep cardio in there you should be fine.

Towards the end of last year I hit 18st for the first time and I felt like you're probably feeling but 6 months later my weight hasn't changed much and I feel back to normal again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My whey just came,banana flavour is proper nice.

Good job @myprotein.co.uk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My whey just came,banana flavour is proper nice.
> 
> Good job @myprotein.co.uk
> 
> View attachment 128227


 Not using tpw anymore?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Not using tpw anymore?


 No mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Definitely. I just feel so unfit lol like *a big obese b4stard*


 Didn't we have that talk!!?

dont call me that in public......I'm sensitive.... :lol: ...

Hey Felon...just checking in to see what you are up to.....sorry to hear about the cat....I mean car, car ffs!!!......   ......

scuse scuse my language by the way..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Didn't we have that talk!!?
> 
> dont call me that in public......I'm sensitive.... :lol: ...
> 
> ...


 Lol you always make me chuckle you crazy lady. I'm good thanks,hope you're doing well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1t Flickers

Been intermittent fasting and on 1900 cals since Sunday. Feel good,stomach flattened out and looking fairly lean at 220lbs.

Rest day today so will be jabbing 1ml tren ace.

Hopefully be getting on clen next week to help get my leanest ever.

Have a good day you buggers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Evening Tosspots

Done 5 days on 1900 cals now,not a single cheat bite let alone meal.

Weighed 219lbs this morning

Got some Taylormade short acting rip on it's way and will run from 6-8 weeks at 1.5ml on Mon/Wed/Fri.

Heard good things about this lab and seeing as my old goto Apollo is not currently available I wanna give TM a go.

Will be getting a cutting log up when it arrives.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Looking thick in your picture mate. Must be awful going from huge cals to 1.9k....i'm at 1850 and feel starving! Feel like I wanna go a bit lower though with a holiday in 4 weeks


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@FelonE youve come a long way :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Looking thick in your picture mate. Must be awful going from huge cals to 1.9k....i'm at 1850 and feel starving! Feel like I wanna go a bit lower though with a holiday in 4 weeks


 Bloody hungry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> @FelonE youve come a long way :thumbup1:


 Thanks bruv appreciate it


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm just gonna call you a liar LOL


----------

